# Dreister Schwarzangler



## Bytebandit1969 (24. Juli 2009)

Hi, da sitze ich schön am RHK und dann kommt so Typ mit dreijährigem Sohn und Kampfhund mit der aktuellen Lidl Angel und dem Lidl Raubfischset, packt aus, baut zusammen, schmeiß nen Twister ins Wasser hat gleich nen Hänger und reißt ab. Komt zu mir, kein Hallo oder so, sondern :
" Hasse mal nen Twister für mich? kriegste auch ein Gummifisch dafür von mir!"
Ich "Zeig mir mal deine Angelschein" 
Er   "Warum? Hab ich im Auto, biste Kontrolleur oder was"
Ich "Ne aber wie du rumläufts , angelst du schwarz"
Er   "Ich darf hier Angeln, ich kenn auch den und den und die sind Kontrolleure hier!
Dann dackelte er ab!

Was soll man sagen zu solchen Leuten?


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Der war einfach panne...Aber ob er Schwarzangler war, weiß man  nicht.
Wir haben beim Lehrgang gelernt: "Zeige niemandem auf Verlangen deinen Fischereischein, es sei denn er kann sich als Fischereiaufseher ausweisen."


----------



## BoRsTy (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

einfach doe POL rufen.


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



BoRsTy schrieb:


> einfach doe POL rufen.


 Warum????
Was "verbotenes" hat er denn getan, ausser unfreundlich zu sein?


----------



## Koalano1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich finds gut, dass du ihn gefragt hast ob er nen Schein hat oder nicht!!!
@Tobi
Ja der Kurs, da lernt man so einiges...
Manche Sachen sind einfach etwas übertrieben|uhoh:


----------



## Dart (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

In dem Zusammenhang müsste man eigentlich auch in Betracht ziehen, das die ganzen Discounter-Angebote auch Zeitgenossen ans Gewässer locken, denen die akt. Gesetzeslage keineswegs bekannt ist.


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Warum????
> Was "verbotenes" hat er denn getan, ausser unfreundlich zu sein?



Ich würde auch die Polizeit rufen, um zu klären, ob es sich dabei um einen Schwarzangler handelt. Das ist deren Aufgabe. Sie sollen ihn ja nur überprüfen, nicht gleich erschießen. Wenn er sich nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen hat, braucht er ja auch nichts befürchten.

Die Info aus eurem Lehrgang ist aber auch nicht pauschal gültig. Richtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass der Kontrollierende sich ausweisen muss. Du musst also nicht jedem x-beliebigen deine Erlaubnis zeigen. Bei uns im Verein sind aber nicht nur Kontrolleure zur Kontrolle berechtigt, sondern auch jedes Mitglied. So steht es auch in der Erlaubniskarte. Du musst dich nur als Vereinsmitgleid ausweisen können.

Gruß


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, dass du ihn gefragt hast ob er nen Schein hat oder nicht!!!
> @Tobi
> Ja der Kurs, da lernt man so einiges...
> Manche Sachen sind einfach etwas übertrieben|uhoh:


 Stimmt!
Er hat ihn sogar bereit zu halten, falls er Kontrolliert wird:
"Zur Beachtung:
1. Der Inhaber des Fischereischeines dat diesen bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs bei sich zu führen..."

Damir ist gemeint, in Reichweite, z.B. Hosentasche oder Gerätekasten....
Hätte er einen Schein, wäre es kein großer Akt, den eben zu zeigen...
Ob er einen hat oder nicht, ist aber nur Spekulation!
Gruß Tobi


----------



## HH Thozu (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

ich würde nicht die Polizei anrufen .

wenn ich an einer stelle oft angel versuche ich nicht aufzufallen es könnte immer böse für einen enden ich finde es super das du ihn nach dem Angelschein gefragt hast . so ist er ja nun auch abgedackelt . lol

aber wozu stress bekommen wenn man nur ein bisschen seine ruhe haben will .
lg HH Thozu


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein sind aber nicht nur Kontrolleure zur Kontrolle berechtigt, sondern auch jedes Mitglied. So steht es auch in der Erlaubniskarte. Du musst dich nur als Vereinsmitgleid ausweisen können.
> 
> Gruß



Ist bei uns auch so und ich finde die Regelung genial, auch wenn es für einen (harmlos aussehenden) spinnfischenden Gastangler sehr nervig sein kann, wenn er von jedem Vereinsopa unter die Lupe genommen wird, den er bei seinen Spinntrips über den Weg läuft.
(schlaue Gastangler Tüten die Papiere ein und hängen sie gut sichtbar um die Brust)



> Was soll man sagen zu solchen Leuten?


Die frage nach den Papieren ist die einzig richtige. Wenn jeder so couragiert wäre wie Bytebandit, würden sich weitaus weniger Schwarzangler ans Wasser wagen.


----------



## Bungo (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Also ich finds auch dreist.

@Tobi94
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch im Verein ist, aber bei uns muss man wenn man von einem Mitglied kontrolliert wird vorzeigen.
Wir haben sogar extra Felder drin wo man Kontrollen eintragen kann.
Deshalb hat er den Schein vorzuzeigen wenn er gefragt wird.


Der Kampfhund hätte mich aber wahrscheinlich auch davon abgehalten zu telefonieren 
Und sinnlos ist es ohnehin auch noch da sowieso nichts unternommen wird.


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich hab auch mal Schwarzangler gesehen.
Bin mit meinen Kumpels zum Vereinsheim gefahren (war nur 200m entfernt), hab da einen angesprochen, der die 3 Jungs (Polnische Opas) kontrolliert hat.
Die zeigten ihm die Fischereischeine und er dackelte ab.
Wir haben dann auch unsete Fahrradtour fortgeseztt.
Einer der 3 Angler zeigte uns noch den Stinkefinger und war dann seine Feederrute aus....


----------



## Case (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Auch wenn ich mit LIDL-Zeugs angle brauch ich noch lange kein Schwarzangler sein. Bei mir hättest Du Dich ausgewiesen oder 
die selbe Abfuhr gekriegt. 

Der hat Dir recht getan. Das nächste Mal weis Dich aus und frag 
höflich nach seiner Angelkarte. 

Case


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Case schrieb:


> Der hat Dir recht getan. Das nächste Mal weis Dich aus und frag
> höflich nach seiner Angelkarte.
> 
> Case


 Wen meinst du?


----------



## Case (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Wen meinst du?



Den Angler, den Byte... kontrollieren wollte. 

Case


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Wieso haste dem nicht einfach 'nen Twister gegeben? Hätte ich z.B. getan!


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal Schwarzangler gesehen.
> Bin mit meinen Kumpels zum Vereinsheim gefahren (war nur 200m entfernt), hab da einen angesprochen, der die 3 Jungs (Polnische Opas) kontrolliert hat.
> Die zeigten ihm die Fischereischeine und er dackelte ab.
> Wir haben dann auch unsete Fahrradtour fortgeseztt.
> Einer der 3 Angler zeigte uns noch den Stinkefinger und war dann seine Feederrute aus....



moin

hä#c

gruß dirk


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Angelscheine sind doch sowieso Latte, von mir aus Angeln alle ohne. Hätte mir meinen auch sparen können und die ca. 200 € spenden sollen. Man sollte eher eine Prüfung für das Kinder bekommen einführen + "Sozialcheck" etc..


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hä#c
> 
> gruß dirk


 
Das Komische war, dass die drei kein kein Wort Deutsch sprachen, aber einen Schein hatten.
Man kann halt nicht paschal sehen, wer einen Schein hat, und wer Schwarzangler ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Angelscheine sind doch sowieso Latte, von mir aus Angeln alle ohne. Hätte mir meinen auch sparen können und die ca. 200 € spenden sollen. Man sollte eher eine Prüfung für das Kinder bekommen einführen + "Sozialcheck" etc..


Huuiii, solche Thesen darfste hier nicht aufstellen, da geht in der Regel die Luzie ab.


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

moin

ja und fahren ohne führerschein
gehts noch

gruß dirk


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Angelscheine sind doch sowieso Latte, von mir aus Angeln alle ohne. Hätte mir meinen auch sparen können und die ca. 200 € spenden sollen. Man sollte eher eine Prüfung für das Kinder bekommen einführen + "Sozialcheck" etc..


 Wieso 200€???
Ich hab 50 für den Lehrgang+50€ für Prüfung+16€ für den Jahhresschein gezahlt...
Macht unterm Strich 116€


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Huuiii, solche Thesen darfste hier nicht aufstellen, da geht in der Regel die Luzie ab.



Dann ist das halt so . Ich habe dazu eine andere Meinung, sehe die Geschichte auch differenziert genug. Rede auch von einer Fischereierlaubnis, Geld für die Angelerlaubnis sollte man natürlich bezahlen.


----------



## Basti_83 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich sehe es auch so, nur weil er Lidl Angelzeug hatte, heißt es ja nicht das er ein Schwarzangler ist, die Papiere lagen angeblich im Auto, sagte er. Ob es nun stimmt ist eine andere Sache, es kann keiner nachweisen!
Allerdings mit der Aussage, das er den und den kennt und es seien Kontrolleure, lässt daraus schließen, das er eventuell keine Papiere hatte.
Er wird sicherlich überrascht gewesen sein, das man ihm nach seiner Frage wegen einen Twister, nach seinen Papieren fragte und er dadurch eben das weite suchte.

Wir werden es leider Nie vermeiden können, das sich irgendwo, irgendwelche Schwarzangler aufhalten.

Ich finde es aber trotzdem gut, das einige Leute die courage haben, jemandem nach seinen Papieren zu fragen.

Ich hatte auch mal diesen Fall, als ich mit meinem Vater Angeln war.
Da kam auch ein Junger Mann an und fragte uns nach unseren Papieren, ich konnte mir ein Lachen nicht verkneifen und fragte ihn, er solle mir doch mal seine Papiere zeigen wo drauf steht, das er die Berechtigung hat dafür.
Er schluckte nur und sagte daraufhin: " Es war doch nur ein Spaß, ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, das mein Hund ins Wasser springt, also nicht erschrecken nachher "
Tolle Aussage oder? |kopfkrat

Will damit nur sagen, das es nicht nur Schwarzangler gibt sondern auch Leute die sich gerne mal als Kontrolleur zeigen wollen, auch die gibt es.

Passt aber in allererster Linie auf eure Gesundheit auf, was nützt das, wenn man sich indem Moment ergiebig zeigt und als Angler die Papiere eines anderen Verlangt und man vielleicht dadurch noch seine Gesundheit aufs Spiel setzt, denn nicht jeder reagiert so cool und tritt danach ab...
Es gibt leider genug Leute, die sich dadurch sehr Angegriffen fühlen und dann leider zuschlagen. 
Und das sollte auf jeden Fall im diesen Fall vermieden werden.

Petri


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@all also das hier so eine Lawine losgeht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Es ging hier nicht ums Lidl Angelzeug! Und auch nicht darum das ich eine Twister getauscht hätte und auch nicht das er schon ohne zu Grüßen dumm daher kam (was mich aber  ärgerte). Warscheinlich hätte er sowieso nichts wirklich gefangen. Es geht um Schwarzangler! Jeder weiß angeln ohne Angelberechtigung ist nicht. Es gibt Gesetze die mir auch nicht gefallen und trotzdem halte ich mich dran(oder lass mich dabei nicht erwischen). Es ist einfach ein asoziales Verhalten! Ich würde immer so handeln und ich würde auch meine Papiere zeigen. Und was hätte die Polizei schon gebracht.


----------



## dirk-mann (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

moin
ah du läßt dich nicht erwischen er wurde ja auch nicht erwischt

gruß dirk


----------



## kelly.net (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Angelscheine sind doch sowieso Latte, von mir aus Angeln alle ohne. Hätte mir meinen auch sparen können und die ca. 200 € spenden sollen. Man sollte eher eine Prüfung für das Kinder bekommen einführen + "Sozialcheck" etc..


 
Ja genau, und dann darf jeder Depp fishcen gehen?
Ih finde es richtig das es diese Regelung gibt, da sonst keiner mehr auf die Gewässer achtet und ziemlich viel Unfug getrieben wird (Schonmaß, Schonzeit nicht beachten, Müll nicht wieder mit nehmen, etc...), gibt so schon viel genug die das machen.
 Finde es sollte viel öfters kontrolliert werden und jeder der nichts zu verbergen hat braucht auch nichts fürchten, weil was ist schon dabei jemanden seinen Fischereierlaubnisschein und seine Tageskarte, etc zu zeigen?


----------



## Khaane (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Das Verhalten des TE kann auch ganz schnell, ganz böse enden.

Wir hatten den Fall in Dänemark, dort benötigt man an den Küsten die Jahreskarte - Wir machten gerade unser Boot am Steg fest, ein anderer Däne war so freundlich und hatte unser Boot abgeschleppt, weil der Stift am Rotor abgebrochen war und wir kein Werkzeug dabei hatten.

Er hat uns tatkräftig bei der Reparatur geholfen (super Typ), am Steg war noch ein anderer Däne, man hat sich kurz mit ihm unterhalten, sowie ne Zigarette angeboten, welche er auch annahm.

Dann kommt der Vogel auf einmal mit der Frage, ob wir eine Jahreskarte hätten, ich natürlich bejaht - Hatten wir bereits vergangenes Jahr gekauft (ist i. Gegensatz zu D, 365 Tage gültig).

Ich meien zu meinem Kollegen, dass der Vogel die Scheine sehen will - Er hat sich richtig aufgeregt und den Dänen regelrecht zur Sau gemacht, was ihm einfällt uns kontrollieren zu wollen, dass er mal seinen Kontrollausweis zeigen soll etc.

Da meinte der Vogel, er sei "Däne", dann wäre es fast eskaliert, gekontert dass man aus "X-Land" käme.

Beinahe wäre der Typ im Wasser gelandet, hat sich aber sicherheitshalber schnell auf sein Moped gesetzt und ist abgezischt.

Der andere Däne, welcher uns geholfen hatte, hat das Verhalten von uns begrüsst und meinte dass das ein ziemlich unliebsamer Genosse wäre, welcher fast allen Anglern dort am Steg so ziemlich auf den Senkel gehen würde.

Fazit: Man sollte sich gut überlegen, wem man kontrolliert und ob man überhaupt befugt ist - Das kann ganz schnell nach hinten gehen.


----------



## redbullcarsten (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Oh man, ich wusste garnicht das ich jetzt auch ein "besserer Mensch" bin, nur weil ich einen Angelschein habe ?!?
Ich kann die ganze Aufregung nicht wirklich verstehen, hat mal jemand daran gedacht das der Typ (evtl sogar mit Angelschein) einfach nur seinem Sohnemann zeigen wollte wie mal angelt?? Oder wie man überhaupt einen Fisch fängt, oder ein Fisch aussieht.....
Wie habt Ihr denn mit dem Angeln angefangen, oder seit Ihr alle mit einem Angeschein um den Hals auf die Welt gekommen?
Generell mag ich Schwartzangler nicht unbedingt, aber es kommt auf den Umfang an, wer kann schon sagen ob dem der Angeltrip (wenn auch schwarz) so gut gefallen hätte das er gleich bei der nächsten möglichkeit sogar seinen Schein macht ;-) Denkt einfach mal darüber nach.


----------



## Koalano1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Klar, es ist von Situation zu Situation anders, keine Frage!
Man muss sein Gegenüber halt irgendwo einordnen und wenn mich jemand nett fragt, dann zeig ich dem auch wohl meinen Schein. Ist mir eigentlich egal ob er in dem Moment berechtigt ist oder nicht.
Wenn mir sofort einer blöd kommt, dann muss es erst seinen Kontrolletti-Ausweis auspacken, sonst bleibt er in der Tasche!
Bei mir war es so, dass es auch Prüfungsbögen in anderen Landessprachen gab und somit auch Mitbürger, die der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig waren trotzdem die Prüfung machen konnten. Also kann es sehr gut sein, dass sie einen Schein gemacht hatten!
Grüße
Koala


----------



## Koalano1 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



redbullcarsten schrieb:


> Oh man, ich wusste garnicht das ich jetzt auch ein "besserer Mensch" bin, nur weil ich einen Angelschein habe ?!?
> Ich kann die ganze Aufregung nicht wirklich verstehen, hat mal jemand daran gedacht das der Typ (evtl sogar mit Angelschein) einfach nur seinem Sohnemann zeigen wollte wie mal angelt?? Oder wie man überhaupt einen Fisch fängt, oder ein Fisch aussieht.....
> Wie habt Ihr denn mit dem Angeln angefangen, oder seit Ihr alle mit einem Angeschein um den Hals auf die Welt gekommen?
> Generell mag ich Schwartzangler nicht unbedingt, aber es kommt auf den Umfang an, wer kann schon sagen ob dem der Angeltrip (wenn auch schwarz) so gut gefallen hätte das er gleich bei der nächsten möglichkeit sogar seinen Schein macht ;-) Denkt einfach mal darüber nach.


 
Denk mal darüber nach, dass ihm Fehlverhalten direkt eingefleischt wird wenn er keinen gabt hätte!#6
Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm!|rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Hi, da sitze ich schön am RHK und dann kommt so Typ mit dreijährigem Sohn *und Kampfhund* mit der *aktuellen Lidl Angel und dem Lidl Raubfischse*t, packt aus, baut zusammen, schmeiß nen Twister ins Wasser hat gleich nen Hänger und reißt ab. Komt zu mir, kein Hallo oder so, sondern :
> " Hasse mal nen Twister für mich? kriegste auch ein Gummifisch dafür von mir!"
> Ich "Zeig mir mal deine Angelschein"
> Er   "Warum? Hab ich im Auto, biste Kontrolleur oder was"
> ...



Nette Story. Auch durch das Detail mit dem Kampfhund wird einem erst bewusst, was du dabei für eine ausgesprochene Courage an den Tag gelegt hast. War ja dann auch ganz schön mutig von dir den ganz offensichtlichen Schwarzangler (Kein "Petri Heil" / Angelset von Lidl) nach seinem Schein zu fragen. #6
Finde es eigentl. total in Ordnung Leute nach dem Schein zu fragen, auch wenn man dazu gar keine Berechtigung hat -- Gesetze hin oder her, die muß man ja auch nicht immer so ernst nehmen.

/Ironie ende.

Ich hätte an Stelle des vermeintlichen Delinquenten vielleicht geantwortet: "... und so wie du rumläufst bist du mit Sicherheit kein Kontrolleur", aber dann wiederrum weiß ich ja garnicht wie du so rumläufst...


----------



## schadstoff (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Alles in allem bringt es nur etwas Fischereiaufseher zu sein wenn auch die ständige präsenz am Wasser vorhanden ist !
Alles andere wie zb der TE genannt hat ist völlig unnütz denn da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, ich bin seit diesem Jahr märz Ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher und habe seitdem 5 Schwarzangler ertappen können, nur ist das Problem - spätestens wenn ich die Polizei rufe haben die alle das schleunigste bedürfniss sich zu entfernen und was will ich dann machen - mir von zb. 3 Immigranten vor die Fresse hauen lassen #d ? so hab ich es noch nie geschafft jemanden auch seiner gerechten Strafe zuzuführen und das ist mehr als deprimierend wenn man bedenkt das man das ganze zum einen für das Gesetz und zum anderen für das Recht aller bezahlenden Angler tut.

In diesem Sinne ......will ich sagen .....MACHT das alle immer und stets wenn ihr am Wasser seit und NUR so ist das in den Griff zu bekommen.


#h


----------



## ELBkaida (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

*  @Bytebandit1969*
_" Hasse mal nen Twister für mich?"

_Ich mag Twister auch nicht_. _Hättste ihm halt mal kurz den Gefallen getan und den Twister beschimpft, gut ist_....

_*@WickedWalleye*
_"Gesetze hin oder her, die muß man ja auch nicht immer so ernst nehmen._"

So und damit hat sich ja jetzt wohl auch d.Rest der Diskussion erledigt..

Gruß


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Gesetze hin oder her, die muß man ja auch nicht immer so ernst nehmen.


 Warum willste dann nach dem Schein fragen???
Langsam wird diese diskussion wie C&R:v


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Alles andere wie zb der TE genannt hat ist völlig unnütz denn da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, ich bin seit diesem Jahr märz Ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher und habe seitdem 5 Schwarzangler ertappen können, nur ist das Problem - spätestens wenn ich die Polizei rufe haben die alle das schleunigste bedürfniss sich zu entfernen und was will ich dann machen - mir von zb. 3 Immigranten vor die Fresse hauen lassen #d ? so hab ich es noch nie geschafft jemanden auch seiner gerechten Strafe zuzuführen und das ist mehr als deprimierend wenn man bedenkt das man das ganze zum einen für das Gesetz und zum anderen für das Recht aller bezahlenden Angler tut.



ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus, aber könntest du nicht wenigstens eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei gegen Unbekannt machen? Wenn du die Typen das nächste mal siehst trittst du dann garnicht erst in Erscheinung, sondern rufst gleich die Polizei, die dann am Tatort erscheint und die Personalien aufnimmt. "Gegen sie liegt eine Anzeige vor." Das sollte doch möglich sein, oder nicht? #c

Nebenbei - meistens macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man von Immigranten oder gebürtigen Deutschen auf die Fresse kriegt. Aua is Aua.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Warum willste dann nach dem Schein fragen???
> Langsam wird diese diskussion wie C&R:v



Da unterhalten wir uns mal weiter drüber, wenn du die nötige Reife besitzt den von mir aufgezeigten Wiederspruch nachzuvollziehen. 
Obwohl... bei deiner Antwort könnte man schon fast davon ausgehen, daß du es kapiert hast. Irgendwie.


----------



## Grxzlx (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Angelscheine sind doch sowieso Latte, von mir aus Angeln alle ohne. Hätte mir meinen auch sparen können und die ca. 200 € spenden sollen. Man sollte eher eine Prüfung für das Kinder bekommen einführen + "Sozialcheck" etc..




Mensch da hat wohl jemand meine gedanken geklaut, lol

:vik:


Ich sag nur jeder sollte sich an seine eigene Nase packen, was andere machen hat mich nichts anzugehen.|supergri


----------



## schadstoff (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus, aber könntest du nicht wenigstens eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei gegen Unbekannt machen? Wenn du die Typen das nächste mal siehst trittst du dann garnicht erst in Erscheinung, sondern rufst gleich die Polizei, die dann am Tatort erscheint und die Personalien aufnimmt. "Gegen sie liegt eine Anzeige vor." Das sollte doch möglich sein, oder nicht? #c
> 
> Nebenbei - meistens macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man von Immigranten oder gebürtigen Deutschen auf die Fresse kriegt. Aua is Aua.




Die Anzeige gegen unbekannt erfolgt selbstverständlich immer und auch ansonsten würde ich es natürlich so angehen wie du es geschrieben hast.

Das mit den Immigranten sollte keineswegs ein Vorurteil sein ich erwähnte es ausschliesslich nur weil es halt in dem Fall Immigranten waren wo ich mich entfernen musste da die Stimmung recht Aggressiv wurde, aber du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, dasselbe kann auch genau so mit Deutschen passieren, das macht keinerlei Unterschied.



#h


----------



## Grxzlx (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

[FONT=&quot]Sorry Leute, aber wenn ich so nenn scheiß schon lese[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot], Anzeige gegen Unbekannt,
ohoho die Polizei hat ja sonst nichts besseres zu tun.
Kein Wunder das wirklich wichtigere Dinge im Leben die von der Justiz bearbeitet werden sollen im Hintergrund verschwinden und die Beamten überlastet sind wenn jeder hier aus Jux und dollerei jeden Anzeigen möchte weil er nur ............vermutet??????
Wartet ich Zeige meinen Nachbar auch an er hat die Hecke zu hoch Boa ne ne das kann es doch nicht sein da haben wohl einige zu viel Freizeit.


.... ich habe diese Zeilen extra in Provokanter Proletarier Schreibweise geschrieben![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## hasenzahn (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Liebe Freunde, #hrechtlich ist die Sache doch so: Angeln ohne notwendigen Fischereischein ist eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit. 
Angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte (vom Verein, Fischer usw) ist eine Straftat und wird als Fischwilderei bestraft und behandelt wie Diebstahl. |kopfkrat Denn die Fische gehören dem Verein oder dem Fischer und somit auch den Vereinsmitgliedern, die ihren Beitrag bezahlen. |bigeyes
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das bei euch ist, hier bei uns in BRB braucht man zum Friedfischangeln keinen Fischereischein mehr, wohl aber die Erlaubniskarte. 
Deshalb ist "Schwarzangeln" kein Kavaliersdelikt sondern Diebstahl und unfair allen Vereinsmitgliedern gegenüber.#6


----------



## padotcom (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ist bei uns auch so und ich finde die Regelung genial, auch wenn es für einen (harmlos aussehenden) spinnfischenden Gastangler sehr nervig sein kann, wenn er von jedem Vereinsopa unter die Lupe genommen wird, den er bei seinen Spinntrips über den Weg läuft.
> (schlaue Gastangler Tüten die Papiere ein und hängen sie gut sichtbar um die Brust)
> 
> Die frage nach den Papieren ist die einzig richtige. Wenn jeder so couragiert wäre wie Bytebandit, würden sich weitaus weniger Schwarzangler ans Wasser wagen.


 
Ich würde niemandem meinen Schein zeigen, nur weil auf dessen Erlaubniskarte oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft-Ausweis, drauf steht, das er kontrollieren darf. Dann soller sich als Fischereiaufseher ausweisen oder die Polizei rufen. Denen zeige ich dann die nötigen Unterlagen sehr gerne. Soweit kommts noch, das jeder Hans-Wurst, dem irgendwas nicht passt oder der vielleicht gerade Streit mit seiner Frau/Freundin hatte, meine Berechtigungen kontrolliert. Und ob derjenige aus dem Eröffnungsbeitrag wirklich Schwarz geangelt hat, ist reine Vermutung. (Unhöflich war er, das steht ausser Frage)

mfg
Peter


----------



## TRANSformator (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



padotcom schrieb:


> Ich würde niemandem meinen Schein zeigen, nur weil auf dessen Erlaubniskarte oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft-Ausweis, drauf steht, das er kontrollieren darf. Dann soller sich als Fischereiaufseher ausweisen oder die Polizei rufen. Denen zeige ich dann die nötigen Unterlagen sehr gerne. Soweit kommts noch, das jeder Hans-Wurst, dem irgendwas nicht passt oder der vielleicht gerade Streit mit seiner Frau/Freundin hatte, meine Berechtigungen kontrolliert. Und ob derjenige aus dem Eröffnungsbeitrag wirklich Schwarz geangelt hat, ist reine Vermutung. (Unhöflich war er, das steht ausser Frage)
> 
> mfg
> Peter



Wo ist das Problem Leute? Jedem müsst ihr die Papiere ja nicht zeigen. Aber wenn in der Satzung des Vereins festgelegt ist, dass jedes Vereinsmitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist, ist derjenige doch im Recht. In dem Moment, wo ihr in den Verein eintretet oder eine Gastkarte des Vereins erwerbt, erklärt ihr euch mit den dort aufgestellten Regeln einverstanden. Wenn diese Regeln irgendwem nicht passen, soll er draußen bleiben, sich einen anderen Verein und andere Gewässer suchen oder eben komplett aufs Angeln verzichten. Erklärt ihr euch mit den Regeln ds Vereins einverstanden und verweigert euch bei einer Kontrolle durch ein befugtes Vereinsmitglied, ist derjenige in dem Moment ein unbequemer Querulant, der im Verein nichts zu suchen hat.
Ist doch ganz einfach. Übrigens hat diese Regeklung bei uns noch nie zu Ärger geführt, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Anemone (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich finde es auch einfach nur couragiert, wenn man so einen mal nach seinem Angelschein fragt.
Also, ich persönlich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ich von Kollegen geftagt werde, ob die mal meinen Fischereischein sehen könnten.

Im Endeffekt beruht es doch nur auf Gegenseitigkeit. Wenn mir jemand nicht ganz geheuer vorkommt, reizt es mich auch ab und an mal zu fragen, ob er auch angeln darf.
Wenn ich mir das Recht aber herausnehme, dann muss ich auch zulassen dürfen nach meinen Papieren gefragt zu werden. Habe ich kein Problem mit! (Hab ja nix zu verbergen)

Es ist ja nun nicht so, als würde das einem jeden Tag passieren, aber es gibt nunmal Ausnahmefälle. Ich sehe ständig vermeintliche Angler, wo ich alles für verwetten würde, dass die keinen Schein haben.

Nun, entweder, ich geh hin und unterhalte mich erstmal freundlich mit denen (dann bekommt man gaaaaaanz schnell raus, ob sie Ahnung vom Fischereirecht haben) oder ich halte Abstand und hol' s Ordnungsamt/ Polizei.

Ich muss zugeben, ich würde auch unterscheiden:

a) ist es jemand, der ganz bewusst schwarz angelt (z.B. wohlmöglich noch bekifft, betrunken, schon gelandete Fische hinter sich liegend elendig verrecken lassend, mit lebenden KöFis und ohne Kescher angelnd usw.)

b) ist es ein Vater /Opi, der seinem Kind/ Enkel einmal das Angeln zeigen möchte.

Auch wenn es vor dem Gesetz keinen Unterschied macht, ich ziehe da eine klare Linie und würde die Opa- Enkel- Fraktion auch nicht verpfeifen.

Fazit: Eigentlich können wir doch froh sein, das zeugt von Sozialkompetenz und Engagement, ab und an nach Scheinen zu fragen oder gefragt zu werden. Schließlich haben wir ja alle das gleiche Ziel. 
Das muss ja nicht alles im Befehlston passieren, sondern geht auch ganz freundlich


----------



## Case (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ebend, von mir bekommen auch nur der sich korrekt ausweisende Fischreiaufseher oder die Polizei die Papiere zu sehen - andere sind dazu nicht befugt - basta!



Bei uns ist jedes Vereinsmitglied, nach vorzeigen der Jahreskarte, berechtigt Kontrollen durchzuführen. 

Und wenn mir jemand seine Karte zeigt, und sagt dass er meine gern sehen will, ist das doch überhaupt kein Problem. Ich zeig ihm einfach auch meine Karte.

Du zeigst mir Deins, ich zeig Dir Meins...:q

Ich denke ein Kontrolleur sollte auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl haben.


Case


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem Leute? Jedem müsst ihr die Papiere ja nicht zeigen. Aber wenn in der Satzung des Vereins festgelegt ist, dass jedes Vereinsmitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist, ist derjenige doch im Recht. In dem Moment, wo ihr in den Verein eintretet oder eine Gastkarte des Vereins erwerbt, erklärt ihr euch mit den dort aufgestellten Regeln einverstanden. Wenn diese Regeln irgendwem nicht passen, soll er draußen bleiben, sich einen anderen Verein und andere Gewässer suchen oder eben komplett aufs Angeln verzichten. Erklärt ihr euch mit den Regeln ds Vereins einverstanden und verweigert euch bei einer Kontrolle durch ein befugtes Vereinsmitglied, ist derjenige in dem Moment ein unbequemer Querulant, der im Verein nichts zu suchen hat.
> Ist doch ganz einfach. Übrigens hat diese Regeklung bei uns noch nie zu Ärger geführt, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.



Genau !!!
Und die Herren in Dunkelblau (vorher grün) sehen es genauso und haben schon einigen "Schlaumeiern" ein Ordnungsgeld aufgedrückt, wegen verstoß gegen die Ausweispflicht aufgedrückt


----------



## Anemone (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ebend, von mir bekommen auch nur der sich korrekt ausweisende Fischreiaufseher oder die Polizei die Papiere zu sehen - andere sind dazu nicht befugt - basta!


 
Ich überlege, ob das so ein Männerding ist. Also so ein Kompetenz-Gerangel à la:
 "_Du_ dahergelaufender, aufgeblasener Waschlappen kriegst doch nicht _meinen_ Angelschein zu sehen!"

Da wir ja als Angler alle ein gemeinsames Ziel verfolgen, nämlich die Schwarzangler vom Gewässer fern zu halten, fänd ich es total legitim zu fragen und auch gefragt zu werden.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das seht, aber ich bin mächtig stolz auf meinen Angelschein (jaja, ich weiß, Eigenlob soll ja stinken:q), und wer mir unterstellt ich würde schwarzangeln, dem halt ich das Papierchen doch gern ma eben unter die Nase. So what?! Damit breche ich mir kein Bein, das verletzt auch nicht meine "Ehre", sondern in meinen Augen habe ich dann einen engagierten Angler vor mir stehen, der sich _wirklich_ dafür interessiert, was am Gewässer vor sich geht.

Und ein engagierter, couragierter und interessierter Angelkollege ist mir definitiv 1000 mal lieber als ein Schwarzangler.

Ist das jetzt Frauen-Denken? |kopfkrat


----------



## padotcom (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Die zahl ich dann gerne.
Ich halte nun mal nichts davon, wenn jeder sich anmaßt andere kontrollieren zu müssen. Man kann es echt auch übertreiben. Ob er in einem Verein ist oder nicht. Das wäre nur Machtgehabe. Ich kontrolliere ja auch nicht von anderen Autofahrern den Führerschein. Wenn mir jemand den Anschein erweckt, er würde schwarz angeln oder sich anders "auffällig" macht, dann ruf ich die Polizei und gut ist. Oder will hier irgend jemand behaupten, er würde an mir erkennen, ob ich schwarz angle. Was passiert denn, wenn der kontrollierte bei euch keinen Angelschein vorweisen kann. Verhaftet ihr den dann bis die Polizei da ist?? Oder wollt ihr dann seinen Ausweis sehen und notiert euch seine Anschrift um ihn wegen Fischwilderei anzuzeigen. Das sollte bei mir mal einer probieren.

Übrigens, ich bin kein Schwarzangler.

mfg
Peter


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Anemone schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Frauen-Denken? |kopfkrat



Ja :m

Müßte in der Überschrift dieses Trööts nicht noch ein "?"???
Nur weil er jemanden der nicht dazu berchtigt ist Kontrollen durchzuführen seinen Angelschein nicht gezeigt ist, ist er noch lange kein Schwarzangler. Klar liegt der Verdacht nahe aber es ist eben nur ein Verdacht.


----------



## Anemone (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ja :m
> 
> Müßte in der Überschrift dieses Trööts nicht noch ein "?"???
> Nur weil er jemanden der nicht dazu berchtigt ist Kontrollen durchzuführen seinen Angelschein nicht gezeigt ist, ist er noch lange kein Schwarzangler. Klar liegt der Verdacht nahe aber es ist eben nur ein Verdacht.


 

Genau meine Meinung, das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Da sich anscheinend eh viele sträuben die Scheine zu zeigen (meiner Meinung nach immer och- tschuldigung- affiges Männergehabe), kann  ich dann immer noch entscheiden, ob ich einen Kontrolleur / die Stadt / Polizei dazu hole.

Ihr habt mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Ich werds mal testen. Bei der nächsten auffälligen Situation, werde ich mal freundlich hingehen und denjenigen in ein Gespräch verwickeln, sagen, dass ich kein Kontrolleur (also nicht befugt!) bin und ihm meinen Schein zeigen. Mal schaun, ob ich dann seinen Schein zu sehen bekomme. Nur mal aus Spaß an der Freude :q


----------



## padotcom (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Anemone schrieb:


> Ich überlege, ob das so ein Männerding ist. Also so ein Kompetenz-Gerangel à la:
> "_Du_ dahergelaufender, aufgeblasener Waschlappen kriegst doch nicht _meinen_ Angelschein zu sehen!"
> Der dahergelaufene Gastangler angelt an meinem Spot. Den nerv ich jetzt und kontrolliere seinen Angelschein. Und wenn er einen hat, ruf ich meine Vereinskollegen an, das die den auch noch kontrollieren.
> Da wir ja als Angler alle ein gemeinsames Ziel verfolgen, nämlich die Schwarzangler vom Gewässer fern zu halten, fänd ich es total legitim zu fragen und auch gefragt zu werden.
> ...


 
Ich will eben bei meinem Lieblingshobby meine Ruhe haben. Alles geniessen was dazu gehört. Und nicht alle Nase lang von einem Rechthaber kontrolliert werden. Das könnte mir einen schönen Tag am Wasser gepflegt versauen.

mfg
Peter


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

unnötige Steuerausgaben !


----------



## Case (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Anemone schrieb:


> Ich überlege, ob das so ein Männerding ist. Also so ein Kompetenz-Gerangel à la:
> "_Du_ dahergelaufender, aufgeblasener Waschlappen kriegst doch nicht _meinen_ Angelschein zu sehen!"
> 
> |kopfkrat



Hat mit Kompetenz-Gerangel nichts zu tun. 

Will ich jemanden kontrollieren, dann zeig ich demjenigen meine Karte und bitte Ihn höflich mir seine zu zeigen. Das nennt sich Anstand.


Case


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Anemone schrieb:


> Da wir ja als Angler a*lle ein gemeinsames Ziel verfolgen, nämlich die Schwarzangler vom Gewässer fern zu halten*, fänd ich es total legitim zu fragen und auch gefragt zu werden.



tun wir das? |kopfkrat Mir sind die total egal.



Anemone schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das seht, aber ich bin mächtig stolz auf meinen Angelschein (jaja, ich weiß, Eigenlob soll ja stinken:q),



Wie kann man stolz auf einen Fischereischein sein oder sich selbst dafür loben? Das ist ein völlig albernes, wertloses Papier - bedeutungslos, weil es überhaupt nichts darüber aussagt, ob jemand sich beim Angeln vernünftig verhält oder nicht. Und die Prüfung ist sowieso Banane, wer die nicht schafft, der schafft es auch nicht sich morgends die Schuhe zuzubinden...



Anemone schrieb:


> Da sich anscheinend eh viele sträuben die Scheine zu zeigen (meiner Meinung nach immer och- tschuldigung- affiges Männergehabe)


Das hat in meinem Fall weniger mit "affigem Männergehabe" zu tun, sondern damit, daß ich beim Angeln eher meine Ruhe haben will und besseres zu tun habe als Hinz und Kunz meine Pappe zu zeigen. Und die meisten die danach fragen tun das aus Scherz (obwohls nicht wirklich lustig ist) und sind selbst nicht mal Angler.

Ein "Männer-Ding", bzw. viel mehr ein "Kleine-Jungs-Ding" ist es so einen Thread zu eröffnen, um allen zu zeigen, was für dicke Eier man doch hatte, den kampfundbesitzenden Schwarzangler nach seiner Pappe zu fragen und sich dafür Beifall klatschen zu lassen.
Und wenn du mich fragst, so glaube ich dem TE sowieso kein Wort und frage mich wie alt der eigentlich ist.


----------



## padotcom (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Du hast doch bei mir abgeschrieben...hihi...
Genau deiner Meinung.

mfg
Peter


----------



## Dart (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ist irgendwie schon ein heikles Thema, bei dem man nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen kann.
Ich hätte auch keinen Bock mich von jedem Hanswurst kontrollieren zu lassen, auf der anderen Seite gibt es halt auch viele Gewässer an denen schon verdammt schräge Vögel durch die Büsche schleichen, und es evt. schon begrüßenswert ist, wenn man als Vereinsmitglied berechtigt ist die Legitimation zum Fischfang nachzuprüfen. Das müsste in dem Fall aber sinnigerweise von den Vereinen ganz klar an ihre Mitglieder weitergegeben werden, das es halt nicht darum gehen kann, einem Gastangler, ohne berechtigte Verdachtsmomente, auf die Nüsse zu gehen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Phoebe (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> tun wir das? |kopfkrat Mir sind die total egal.


Also, so lang ich fürs Angeln bezahle (sprich Gewässerscheine), sind die mir aber noch lange nicht egal. Schließlich "sollten" von dem eingenommen Geld für Karten, Vereinsbeiträgen etc. auch die Gewässer besetzt und gepflegt werden. Und ich möchte eigentlich nicht für das Mittagessen für irgendwelche Schwarzangler aufkommen...
Ist aber meine persöliche Meinung.




WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie kann man stolz auf einen Fischereischein sein oder sich selbst dafür loben? Das ist ein völlig albernes, wertloses Papier - bedeutungslos, weil es überhaupt nichts darüber aussagt, ob jemand sich beim Angeln vernünftig verhält oder nicht. Und die Prüfung ist sowieso Banane, wer die nicht schafft, der schafft es auch nicht sich morgends die Schuhe zuzubinden...


 
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ebenfalls stolz auf meinen Schein bin. Ob die Prüfung nun schwer oder sinnvoll war, lass ich mal völlig dahin gestellt. Aber ein Mensch zu sein, der sich seiner Pflichten bewusst ist und noch genug Gewissen hat, dass er es als falsch empfindet "schwarz" zu angeln, erfüllt mich sicherlich mit stolz! (Dass es aber auch genug Vollpfosten _mit_ Angelschein gibt, die sich eben nicht korrekt verhalten, möchte ich sicher nicht bestreiten.)


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Phoebe schrieb:


> Also, so lang ich fürs Angeln bezahle (sprich Gewässerscheine), sind die mir aber noch lange nicht egal. Schließlich "sollten" von dem eingenommen Geld für Karten, Vereinsbeiträgen etc. auch die Gewässer besetzt und gepflegt werden.



Ich schätze das ist auch von Region, Gewässer, Verein etc. abhängig -- da sind nicht alle Angler gleich. Bei mir gestaltet sich das anders, ich muß nicht bezahlen für teure Angelkarten etc., aber dafür wird auch nichts besetzt.

Für mich war es nur ein notwendiges Übel die Prüfung abzulegen, aber genug Gewissen es zu tun habe ich auch.


----------



## hasenzahn (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Freunde der Sonne, ich glaube ihr springt alle etwas kurz. Das Problem ist die Regelwut in euren Bundesländern, das jeder kleine Popelverein "seine" Gewässer hat und so . |uhoh:

Fischereiaufischt ist Sache der Bundesländer, die oft diese Aufgabe an die Landkreise und kreisfreien Städte übertragen haben. Diese Damen und Herren berufen Fischereiaufseher. Weil die ehrenamtlich tätig sind heißen die auch "Ehrenbeamte". Fischereiaufseher, Polizei und Ordnugsämter dürfen die Angelscheine kontrollieren. Weil aber in Altbundesgebiet jeder Verein nur drei oder vier oder weiß ich wie wenig Gewässer hat wollen die selber kontrollieren. Dürfen sie auch. Sie dürfen aber keine Verstöße ahnden!!!!|supergri Kontrolleure von Vereinen dürfen keine Strafen verhängen, weil sie nicht durch die zuständigen Behörden dazu berufen sind. Ich bin selbst Kontrolletti und Fischereiaufseher. Ob einer Schwarz Angelt oder nicht sollte den Mitgliedern nicht egal sein, weil es eure Kohle ist und eure Fische sind. 

Beispiel hier in Brandenburg: Einmal Angelbeitrag bezahlen bedeutet 35 000 Hektar Wasserfläche in ganzen Bundesland beangeln, ohne wietere Kosten und Theater. 

Angeln auf Friedfische braucht keinen Fischereischein: Grund sind die Kinderangelschulen, von denen es bereits sehr viele gibt, Sprich Papa oder Opa gehen mit Kids angeln, brauchen also nur Tageskarte, fertig. 

Fischereischein gilt auf Lebenszeit, außerdem wird er ohnehin bal völlig abgeschafft, in Mecklenburg wird daran bereits kräftig gearbeitet. 

Wenn ihr jemanden am Wasser als Schwarzangler erkennt weist ihn höflich darauf hin das er eine Angelkarte braucht, bittet ihn sein Zeug einzubpacken und sagt ihm vielleicht auch noch wo er die Karte kriegt und in welchem Verein er Mitglied werden kann. |wavey:


----------



## Dart (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Weil aber in Altbundesgebiet jeder Verein nur drei oder vier oder weiß ich wie wenig Gewässer hat wollen die selber kontrollieren. Dürfen sie auch. Sie dürfen aber keine Verstöße ahnden!!!!|supergri Kontrolleure von Vereinen dürfen keine Strafen verhängen,


Frage: Dürfen denn die von dir o.g. Ehrenbeamten, direkt am Wasser Strafen verhängen? Wenn ja, in welcher Form?
Ich hoffe die möglichen Strafen beschränken sich da nicht auf das Einziehen eines ohnehin nicht vorhandenen Fischereischeins oder des Angelgeräts?
Das Problem, alte Bundesländer ...und alles schick aufgegliedert in kleine Parzellen ist sicherlich ein Problem um vernünftige einheitliche Lösungen zu finden...nahezu unmöglich, aber es ist ja nunmal der Status Quo, an dem so schnell nichts geändert werden wird, dafür sind alle Sessel von Verantwortungsträgern zu sehr mit dauerhaften Superklebern ausgerüstet.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Gin-Tonic (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Moin zusammen...
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber es dürfen doch nur die Personen Dokumente anderer kontrollieren, die dazu von Amts wegen bemächtigt sind. Dazu zählen Polizei, Ordnungsamt und ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher. Diese dürfen auch die Personalien einer Person feststellen.
Jeder Verein, der eigene Gewässer betreibt, hat die Möglichkeit, "private" Fischereiaufseher einzusetzen. Diese müssen aber einen Lehrgang absolvieren und werden dann auch mittels Amtssiegel und Dienstausweis zur Kontrolle der Fischereidokumente bevollmächtigt (allerdings nur an "ihrem" Gewässer und sie dürfen auch keine Personalien feststellen).
Ich kann mich nur auf die Gesetze in S-H beziehen, aber ich frage mich, ob der Passus in den Erlaubnisscheinen legal ist, dass jeder Vereinsangehörige am Wasser Kontrollen durchführen darf. Ich denke mal nicht...
Meine Dokumente kreigt jedenfalls nur derjenige zu sehen, der sich entsprechend ausweisen kann.

Gruß
Sven.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



> Fischereiaufischt ist Sache der Bundesländer, die oft diese Aufgabe an die Landkreise und kreisfreien Städte übertragen haben.


So isses - und wie immer beim Angeln sehen die Regelungen in (fast) jedem Bundesland anders aus.

Wer grundsätzlich immer kontrollieren darf ist natürlich Polizei, dann wirds aber je nach Bundesland schon eng.

"Witzig" bei uns: 
Da wird oft von der Polizei nur der blaue Schein kontrolliert, nicht aber Fischereierlaubnis - das zumindest hat die Wapo bei uns besser drauf. 

Fischereiaufseher (solls bei uns auch geben....) hab ich in über 30 Jahren Angeln bei uns noch nicht einmal zu Gesicht bekommen..


----------



## fischklöten (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

:v
Schwarz angeln ist gegenüber anderen völlig daneben und sollte härter bestraft werden,denn es ist nichts anderes als würde man ohne Waffenschein in den Wald gehen und sich ein Wildtier schießen. 

#dAber alleine sollte man immer genau überlegen wen man darauf anspricht,und sich lieber fremde Hilfe dazuholen.#h


----------



## Anemone (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie kann man stolz auf einen Fischereischein sein oder sich selbst dafür loben? Das ist ein völlig albernes, wertloses Papier - bedeutungslos, weil es überhaupt nichts darüber aussagt, ob jemand sich beim Angeln vernünftig verhält oder nicht. Und die Prüfung ist sowieso Banane, wer die nicht schafft, der schafft es auch nicht sich morgends die Schuhe zuzubinden...


 

Ob der Fischereischein sinnvoll ist oder nicht, steht _hier_ nicht zur Debatte.
Ich gebe Dir dahingehend recht, dass es auch _mit_ Angelschein genug Chaoten gibt. 

Aber: es steht Dir definitiv nicht zu darüber zu urteilen, wie ich zu meinem Angelschein stehe!
 Ich habe dafür viel Zeit, Interesse und nebenbei auch ne Menge Kohle geopfert und bin eine von denen, die sich auch über das Lehrbuch hinaus bis heute leidenschaftlich gern mit dem Thema Angeln beschäftigt hat. 

Desweiteren kann ich es nicht leiden, wenn Menschen urteilen, ohne nachzudenken. Ich kenne Leute, die gerne den Schein machen würden, sich aber nicht trauen, weil sie von Lese- oder Rechtschreibschwächen oder gar Prüfungsangst geplagt werden. 
Das heißt bei weitem nicht, dass diese Menschen doof sind, oder sich "nicht die Schuhe binden können"!!! #d

Deine Aussage finde ich absolut unüberlegt und diskriminierend! :v


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Es könnte doch sein, dass der, der kontrollieren, sich aber selbst nicht ausweisen will, selbst der Schwarzangler ist . 

Eine dreiste Methode,  nicht kontrolliert zu werden, wenn ein anderer Angler auf einen zu kommt. :m

Angriff ist immer noch die beste Verteidigung #6


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Hier noch mal für alle ach so unbedingt "Gesetzestreuen" unter den Anglern ein kleiner Denkanstoß:§ 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes beinhaltet folgenden Satz: "Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen." Viele Fische werden beim Angeln mehr oder weniger verletzt, jeder Fisch wird unnötigem Streß und damit Leid ausgesetzt und das ohne "vernünftigen" Grund, da man Fisch auch als Lebensmittel LEIDER VIEL ZU BILLIG im Laden kaufen kann. ( Ja, ich steh dazu, daß ich diesen Gesetzesparagraphen durch mein Hobby verletze!!!)
Und wenn das weiter so geht, daß DER Angler sich ständig als elitär ansieht, als DER einzige Naturschützer, als DER einzige, der etwas für die Sauberhaltung der Ufer und Gewässer tut, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn es eines Tages ein generelles Verbot ( nichts weiter als die wörtliche Umsetzung des §1 )der zahlenmäßig weit überlegenen Nichtangler an die Adresse der Angler gibt. Auch wenn der angebliche Schwarzangler unfreundlich auftrat, die Antwort des TE war ja wohl auch nicht von Freundlichkeit geprägt. Ich wurde bisher 1 mal im Binnenland kontrolliert. Wenn da nicht erst mal gesagt worden wäre: "Schönen guten Tag, mein Name ist ..., Fischereikontrolle, bitte zeigen Sie mir ihre...", dann hätte ich die Nase gerümpft und freundlich darauf hingewiesen, daß er sich mir doch bitte vorstellen möchte und mir freundlicherweise doch bitte erst mal seine Berechtigung zeigen möge. Aber patzig zu reagieren bringt wohl keine gegenseitige Sympathie und vor allem bestimmt unnötigen Zeitverlust.Und wenn ich mir den Jungen bei der Trötgeschichte jetzt vorstelle: Mal angenommen, daß der Vater vlt. wirklich keinen Schein hatte, er ist und bleibt sein Vater ( und damit fast unantastbar). Der Junge hat jetzt nur noch gesehen, daß der erst beste Angler, den sein Vater um Hilfe gebeten hat, sofort patzig wurde und seinen Vater angemacht hat. Bravo, da hat der Trötersteller aber wunderbar was für`s Angeln getan!? So jedenfalls kommt es bei mir rüber, da der TE ja seine eigene Wortwahl wiedergegeben hat.


----------



## Captain_Feeder (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Wie ich sehe , sehr viele meinungsunterschiede xD


----------



## ELBkaida (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



fischklöten schrieb:


> :v
> Schwarz angeln ist gegenüber anderen völlig daneben und sollte härter bestraft werden,denn es ist nichts anderes als würde man ohne Waffenschein in den Wald gehen und sich ein Wildtier schießen.



Interessante Theorie, da könnte also jetzt jeder Flick in d. Wald rennen und sich mit d. Dienstwaffe zur Mittagspause ein Reh schiessen?? |kopfkrat

Mir egal, ich feuer sowieso an der Elbe einfach mein 200g Krallblei in die Wiese (beim Auswerfen verrissen) und w. dann plötzlich ein Fasan dranhängt-ist d. meine Schuld? Kann doch nix dafür d. der ausgerechnet dort rum lungern musste.....


----------



## TRANSformator (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses - und wie immer beim Angeln sehen die Regelungen in (fast) jedem Bundesland anders aus.
> 
> Wer grundsätzlich immer kontrollieren darf ist natürlich Polizei, dann wirds aber je nach Bundesland schon eng.
> 
> ...



In über 15 Jahren, die ich jetzt beim Angeln dabei bin, wurde ich ausschließlich die letzten zwei Jahre ab und an mal kontrolliert. Seit 2 Jahren treten vermehrt Kontrolleure auf, auch die Wapo kontrolliert mittlerweile häufiger. Bisher waren bis auf zwei Kontrollen bei mir alle sorgfältig, nett und freundlich.

Bei der 1. Ausnahme handelte es sich um einen vom Verein berufenen, mir bis dato unbekannten Kontrolleur. Die Kontrolle an sich war eigentlich ok, auch wenn man ihm da schon anmerkte, dass er mir am liebsten irgendwas anhängen wollte. Allerdings fing ich in seiner Anwesenheit noch einen Hecht, der mit seinen knapp 70 cm absolut maßig war.....man sah ihm regelrecht an, wie er mir den Fang missgönnt hat. Dieser Hecht sollte einer der wenigens ein, die ich im jahr wirklich entnehme.....als ich ihm das sagte, wollte er mir unbedingt bei der Landung und beim Abhaken helfen. Auch auf meinen Einwand, dass ich das schon alleins chaffe, musste er mir die ganze zeit dazwischen fummeln und alles tun, um mich bei der Landung zu behindern. Als ich den Fisch trotz seiner Störmanöver sicher landen kontne udn dann abschlug, zog er schnaubend ab. Hat sich mittlerweile aber alles aufgeklärt....|wavey:.

Die zweite Ausnahme war die Wapo, die mit dem Auto das gewässer auf einer Brücke überquerten. Dabei sahen sie mich und ich sie. Der Wagen bog daraufhin von der Straße ab und näherte sich mir über den Radweg entlang des Gewässers. Die Böschung war relativ steil udn die Entfernung zwischen Auto und Auto betrug ca. 15 - 20 Meter. Die Scheibe wurde mit Hilfe des elektrischen Fensterhebers runtergefahren und ich hörte ein: "Hey, Sie da, wir wollten wohl mal gern Ihre Erlaubnispapiere kontrollieren". Ich antwortete: "Kein Problem, sofort."  Darauf Wapo (immer noch im Auto sitzend):"Gut, dann bringen Sie uns das mal bitte eben hoch."
Ich dachte, ich werd nicht mehr, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich den Mittelfuß gebrochen hatte und mit dem Gehgips die Böschung nur mit Mühe hoch und runter konnte: "Ähm, ich hab den Fuß gebrochen und bin gerade zu Fuß echt ganz schlecht unterwegs, könnten Sie evtl. runterkommen."
Dann der Hammer...Wapo: "Nääää, dann ist auch egal." Fenster hoch und der Wagen fuhr weg.......mir ist echt die Spucke weggeblieben und ich konnte nur noch ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln. Hab mir noch das Nummernschild notiert, mir war es nachher aber zuviel Arbeit, das Thema mal an verantwortliche weiterzugeben.

Gruß


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich frage mich was dieser Schein bezwecken soll. Die Fragen sind zu einfach! Mir kommt diese Prüfung vor wie ein Idiotentest. Diesen Prüfung können 14 Jährige ablegen. Warum sollten Erwachsene die "vom Kopf her" das 14. Lebensjahr überschritten haben (die Meisten jedenfalls), diese Prüfung ablegen? Es wird gar nichts vermittelt, was einem helfen könnte. Ich habe für diese Prüfung null Vorbereitung gebraucht, die Fragen erklären sich von selbst. Liegt bestimmt an meinem Hochschulabschluss, bzw. ich bin wohl überqualifiziert. Pfffffff!

Wichtiger ist für mich, dass die Leute fürs Angeln zahlen und weniger der Idiotentest.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

TiPP: mehr in Bildung investieren, dann braucht man weniger Tests . Ergo weniger Holzköpfe rennen rum.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



fischklöten schrieb:


> :v
> Schwarz angeln ist gegenüber anderen völlig daneben und sollte härter bestraft werden,denn es ist nichts anderes als würde man ohne Waffenschein in den Wald gehen und sich ein Wildtier schießen.
> 
> #dAber alleine sollte man immer genau überlegen wen man darauf anspricht,und sich lieber fremde Hilfe dazuholen.#h


Und sonst so?


----------



## Grundblei (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Irgendwie erinnert mich die Diskussion an die zeitnahe Debatte über die Waffengesetze.
Schärfere Gesetze, alles direkt abschaffen oder einfach mal nur die absolut ausreichenden und vorhandenen Gesetze umsetzen ?!

Ich bin ganz klar dafür, dass man sich gegenseitig sein Scheinchen zeigt und die vielleicht nicht ganz so verbitterten einen kleinen Smalltalk halten und alles ist okay.


----------



## Ollek (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Hi, da sitze ich schön am RHK und dann kommt so Typ mit dreijährigem Sohn und Kampfhund mit der aktuellen Lidl Angel und dem Lidl Raubfischset, packt aus, baut zusammen, schmeiß nen Twister ins Wasser hat gleich nen Hänger und reißt ab. Komt zu mir, kein Hallo oder so, sondern :
> " Hasse mal nen Twister für mich? kriegste auch ein Gummifisch dafür von mir!"
> Ich "Zeig mir mal deine Angelschein"
> Er   "Warum? Hab ich im Auto, biste Kontrolleur oder was"
> ...



;+ Also ich sage dieser Mensch hatte nen 3 Jährigen Sohn einen Hund und der Angelschein lag im Auto.

Wo also liegt das Problem oder die Dreistigkeit begraben?
Weil er mit Lidlkram angelt?

Oder weil er dich nach nem Twister gefragt hat und den gegen nen Gummifisch eintauschen wollte? 

Also ich sag mal wenn man sonnst keine Probleme hat schafft man sich halt welche.

Herrlich wie die "Empörten" immer gleich aufm Plan stehen :g

|wavey: Gruss


----------



## Grundblei (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das würde Dir nach dem fünften "Smaltalk" in einer Stunde auch gehörig auf die Eier gehen.... Wenn ich zum Fischen gehe, will ich meine Ruhe haben und will mich nicht ständig vor selbsternannten Kontrollettis erklären müssen.... Scheiß auf die Unterhaltung - ich will angeln und nicht quatschen müssen!



Ja da stimme ich dir absolut zu.
Ich bin jedoch noch NIE an einem Tag mehr als 1 mal kontrolliert worden.
Außerdem gehören zu einem Dialog immer zwei Personen .


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich sag nur, was auf meinem Norwegentreffen- T- Shirt steht:
Mich darf man auch mal 
         fragen: 
" Na, schon was gefangen?" 
   ( Ich sag`s dann schon,
 wenn`s mich zu sehr nervt)


----------



## Pinn (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Es ging darum:



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Hi, da sitze ich schön am RHK und dann kommt so Typ mit dreijährigem Sohn und Kampfhund mit der aktuellen Lidl Angel und dem Lidl Raubfischset, packt aus, baut zusammen, schmeiß nen Twister ins Wasser hat gleich nen Hänger und reißt ab. Komt zu mir, kein Hallo oder so, sondern :
> " Hasse mal nen Twister für mich? kriegste auch ein Gummifisch dafür von mir!"
> Ich "Zeig mir mal deine Angelschein"
> Er   "Warum? Hab ich im Auto, biste Kontrolleur oder was"
> ...



Der Typ mit dreijährigem Sohn und Kampfhund ist abgedackelt (O-Ton Bytebandit1969) und damit hat sich diese Geschichte dank des couragierten Einsatzes von Bytebandit1969 erledigt.

Zu seiner Frage "Was soll man sagen zu solchen Leuten?" sind in diesem Thread von ihm und anderen Verdachtsmomente hinsichtlich Schwarzangelei geäußert worden. Da es aber keine Dokumentation, keine Zeugen und keine Beweise gibt, ist diese Geschichte eh nicht rechtlich weiterzuverfolgen.

Die allgemeine Frage nach den Rechten und Pflichten von Fischereiaufsehern inklusive ihrer Legitimationspflicht gegenüber Anglern in den verschiedenen Bundesländern ist in dieser Diskussion stark in den Vordergrund gerückt. 

Das finde ich nicht schlecht, aber darum ging es dem Themenstarter sicher weniger. Eventuell wäre es sinnvoll, einen neuen Tröt in Angeln Allgemein aufzumachen. Titel könnte beispielsweise  sein: Rechte und Pflichten von Fischereiaufsehern und Gewässerwarten in Europa.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## JimiG (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Es gibt aber auch dreiste Kontrolleure. Da war zum Beispiel der Fall, den ich erleben musste.
Das erste mal kontrollieren war ja ganz ok. Aber als der Typ dann jedesmal wenn er mich sah immer wieder nach meinen Papieren fragte, und das wirklich jedesmal wenn ich da war, das hat mich wirklich extrem genervt. Der kannte mich doch nun schon vom sehen her also was sollte sowas? Beim ca. 10 ten mal habe ich ihn gefragt ob er baden gehen will. Denn was wollte denn der Fatzke ganz allein machen. 
Ich habe meine Papiere immer bei mir und hab sie ihm jedesmal gezeigt. Doch irgendwann hats mir gereicht und hätte er auf meine Frage irgenwas falsches gesagt dann wäre er auch baden gegangen aber nicht freiwillig. Danach hatte ich dann auch meine Ruhe.
Der Hammer dabei war, das eben dieser Typ auch ganz ungeniert mit lebenden Köderfisch geangelt hatte.


----------



## andre23 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Hi, da sitze ich schön am RHK und dann kommt so Typ mit dreijährigem Sohn und Kampfhund mit der aktuellen Lidl Angel und dem Lidl Raubfischset, packt aus, baut zusammen, schmeiß nen Twister ins Wasser hat gleich nen Hänger und reißt ab. Komt zu mir, kein Hallo oder so, sondern :
> " Hasse mal nen Twister für mich? kriegste auch ein Gummifisch dafür von mir!"
> Ich "Zeig mir mal deine Angelschein"
> Er   "Warum? Hab ich im Auto, biste Kontrolleur oder was"
> ...



mal´ne ganz andere sache, ohne den ganzen threat gelesen zu haben......ABER, was ist denn das fuer eine konversation von deiner seite aus??????|bigeyes....voreingenommen???...so jemanden wie dich, hætte ich auch nur angelacht und wære gegangen....??????

"Ich "Ne aber wie du rumläufts , angelst du schwarz""

....hallo....dann fragt der bænker beim næchsten mal den maurer auch auf die art und weise, so wie du hier in die bank kommst, da arbeitest du wohl schwarz?????.....


----------



## andre23 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

... wære ich mit meinem sohn und hund an einem gewæsser von so jemanden angesprochen worden....dann hætte ich sicher einen threat hier aufgemacht unter dem motto...."dreiste hobby-kontrolleure, was erlauben sich einige angler....." sicher sollte man die augen offen halten....aber sicher nicht so!!!!!


----------



## Durstel (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Vielleicht hatte der Vater den Lidlkram ja auch fürs Pääp gekauft und wollte nur kurz testen ?


----------



## dirk-mann (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



andre23 schrieb:


> ... wære ich mit meinem sohn und hund an einem gewæsser von so jemanden angesprochen worden....dann hætte ich sicher einen threat hier aufgemacht unter dem motto...."dreiste hobby-kontrolleure, was erlauben sich einige angler....." sicher sollte man die augen offen halten....aber sicher nicht so!!!!!




moin  

meiner meinung der beste beitrag hier

gruß dirk


----------



## hasenzahn (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Dart schrieb:


> Frage: Dürfen denn die von dir o.g. Ehrenbeamten, direkt am Wasser Strafen verhängen? Wenn ja, in welcher Form?
> Ich hoffe die möglichen Strafen beschränken sich da nicht auf das Einziehen eines ohnehin nicht vorhandenen Fischereischeins oder des Angelgeräts?
> Das Problem, alte Bundesländer ...und alles schick aufgegliedert in kleine Parzellen ist sicherlich ein Problem um vernünftige einheitliche Lösungen zu finden...nahezu unmöglich, aber es ist ja nunmal der Status Quo, an dem so schnell nichts geändert werden wird, dafür sind alle Sessel von Verantwortungsträgern zu sehr mit dauerhaften Superklebern ausgerüstet.
> Gruss Reiner


:vik:Ja dürfen sie. Da sgeht von Erhebung von OWI-STrafen im Bereich bis 40 Euro, dem Einzung der Angelgerätschaften als Beweismaterial bei vorliegen einer Straftat bis hin zur Sichertsellung des Autos als Beweismittel. Wenn kontrollierte Leute agressiv oder uneinsichtig sind oder einfach sagen: Hab ich alles vergessen keinen Ausweis und kein gar nix mit, dann rufen wir als Kontrolletti die Polizei im Rahmen eines Amtshilfeersuchen.#6
 Dann werden Personalien festgestellt, Beweismittel sicher gestellt und Anzeigen geschrieben. Schwarzangeln ist Diebstahl und landet nicht bei der Ordnungsbehörde sondern bei der Staatsanwaltschaft weil es eine Straftat ist. 
Trotzdem sollte man auch als Kontrolleur ruhig und mit Augenmaß vorgehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Unabhängig von der ganzen Problematik des Schwarzangelns, wenn zu mir jemand sagt:



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> "Ne aber wie du rumläufts , angelst du schwarz"



Dann bekommt er ganz sicher keinen Schein von mir zu sehen. Wenn man jemanden kontrollieren will, dann gehört dazu zunächst mal ein höfliches Auftreten, dazu kommt das man sich zunächst selbst ausweist und dann darf man erwarten, das jemand bereit ist sich kontrollieren zu lassen.

Fischereiaufseher lernen das sicher auch in ihren Lehrgängen.

Alles andere würde ich als ziemlich dummdreist empfinden.


----------



## JimiG (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man auch als Kontrolleur ruhig und mit Augenmaß vorgehen.


Das ist mal der wichtigste Satz, der hier gefallen ist. Denn so wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es auch wieder heraus. Dieses ach so alte Sprichwort hat nämlich auch heute noch recht.#6 
Wenn ich mit meiner Tochter  angeln gehe, dann möchte ich nicht, das mir jemand bei einer Bitte mit so einer Antwort kommt und das obwohl ich alle notwendigen Papiere habe. Denn manchmal wird das Kontrollrecht auch von bestimmten Leuten missbraucht nur um einen vom Gewässer oder der Angelstelle zu vertreiben. :e Habe ich nämlich auch schon erlebt.


----------



## Dart (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> :vik:Ja dürfen sie. Da sgeht von Erhebung von OWI-STrafen im Bereich bis 40 Euro, dem Einzung der Angelgerätschaften als Beweismaterial bei vorliegen einer Straftat bis hin zur Sichertsellung des Autos als Beweismittel. Wenn kontrollierte Leute agressiv oder uneinsichtig sind oder einfach sagen: Hab ich alles vergessen keinen Ausweis und kein gar nix mit, dann rufen wir als Kontrolletti die Polizei im Rahmen eines Amtshilfeersuchen.#6
> Dann werden Personalien festgestellt, Beweismittel sicher gestellt und Anzeigen geschrieben. Schwarzangeln ist Diebstahl und landet nicht bei der Ordnungsbehörde sondern bei der Staatsanwaltschaft weil es eine Straftat ist.
> Trotzdem sollte man auch als Kontrolleur ruhig und mit Augenmaß vorgehen.


Vorbildlich#6
Cheers Reiner|wavey:


----------



## chris_09 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Die Einstufung als Schwarzangler an Äußerlichkeiten festzumachen, finde ich schon sehr überheblich. 
Würde bei so einer Art auch nicht meinen Schein vorzeigen.
Die Empörung hier kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, konnte keine Verfehlungen des vermeintlichen Schwarzanglers rauslesen.
Nur weil jemand nicht in kompletter Shimano Tarnmontur oder ähnlicher teurer Kleidung und Taschen voll mit etlichem Material ans Wasser kommt, hat das absolut nichts zu sagen.

Ehrlich gesagt mache ich mir keine Gedanken am See wer nun Schwarzangler ist und wer nicht. 
Leben und leben lassen, jeder hat mal angefangen und jeder ist für sein Handeln verantwortlich, da muss ich mich nicht aufspielen.
Maße mir nicht an jemanden einfach vom Aussehen so einzustufen und das man bei Schwarzanglern Fische "elendig verrecken" sieht, ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.
Im Gegenteil, gerade Leute mit Angelschein habe ich schon desöfteren getroffen, die überall rumposaunen mit lebenden Köderfischen zu angeln oder mit zappelnden Plastetüten den Heimweg antreten...also nur durch den Angelschein ist man nicht automatisch ein besserer Mensch...
Wenn ich mal nur meinen Vorbereitungskurs und die Fischereiprüfung heranziehe, gäbe ich sicher ein genauso ungeübtes Bild beim z.B. Versorgen eines Fisches ab wie ein Schwarzangler, da man das einfach nicht gezeigt bekommen hat.
Ist für mich alles nur Geldschneiderei. Nach bestandener Prüfung war ich lediglich zufrieden, dass ich endlich angeln gehen darf und hab mir eher über das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis Gedanken gemacht (ca. 250 € bevor man das 1. Mal ans Wasser darf). In Deutschland ist eh alles überreglementiert.

In meinen Augen wäre es sinnvoller einen vernünftigen Lehrgang vorzuschreiben, bei dem man die Grundlagen des Angelns auch praktisch beigebracht bekommt mit entsprechendem Zertifikat, statt dieses Frage-Antwort Spielchen bei der jetzigen Prüfung.

Dieses ich nenn's mal Aufpassertum geht mir eh auf den Keks, Leute die so gern auf andere achten, passen sicher auch im Alltag auf Falschparker, Mülltrenner etc. auf...
Einfach mal entspannter durchs Leben gehen, macht vieles angenehmer...


----------



## Sherminator (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Also zu dem Thema kann ich nur sagen das man sicherlich nicht anhand
des equipments oder der Kleidung festmachen kann ob jemand schwarz
angelt oder nicht denke eher nach geldbeutel und wie intensiv man sein
hobby betreibt und wie schon gesagt wurde dreistigkeit und unfreundliches
verhalten ist nunmal keine straftat.
ich sitze auch nur mit nem kleinen Koffer nem futeral und nem stuhl am wasser
und habe kein 2000€ angelgerät vor mir und würde es auch störend finden
wenn jemand nur deswegen anmaßend werden würde und mit unterstellt
das ich schwarzangle.
Gerade die Angler die meinen auf nem ganz hohen roß zu sitzen und immer
alles ordnungsgemäß und richtig zu machen sind meist die größten sünder
was bei fischen mit lebendem köderfisch anfängt und bis einfachem liegen
lassen oder ins gebüsch werfen von untermaßigen fischen oder beifang
aufhört.
Wie mein vorredner schon sagte besteht in vielen vereinen bzw bundesländern
die Prüfung inkl vorbereitung nur aus grauer theorie anders wars es wo ich
meinen schein gemacht habe da musste ma noch wurfübungen trocken und am
gewässer absolvieren und verschiedene fische weidgerecht töten und das wenn
man pechhatte auch in der Prüfung von daher weiß ich das bis heute und handle
auch danach!
Habe es selber schon erlebt das die Fische teilweise nicht mal abgeschlagen
oder weidgerecht getötet wurde sondern einfach im setzkescher innen
blauen müllsack verschwanden und das wars.
So und nun sollte man sich gedanken machen wer hier die eigentlichen 
sünder sind die wo ihren satz bezahlen und denken sich alles rausnehmen
zu können oder jene die wirklich aufs gewässer und tier achten auch wenn 
sie evtl keine berechtigung haben.
Klar ist es ok das kontrolliert wird und so das vorrecht derer bewahrt wird
die auch für die nutzung der Gewässer zahlen aber ebenso sollte auch
auf die missetaten von mitgliedern des eigenen vereins geachtet werden und
nicht einfach nur hingenommen dasses so is weil die zahlen ja dafür.


----------



## dickedinger (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Oh mann, natürlich finde ich SCHWARZ-Angeln auch nicht toll aber hier rühmen wir uns ja wieder mit unserem typisch deutschen Verhalten. Ruf entweder die Cops wenn Ihr meint das sei richtig oder lasst mal fünfe grade sein. Wenn Ihr das in anderen Fällen so HAndhabt nennt man das AMTSANMASSUNG und wird richtig hart bestraft. Wer kein Aufseher ist sollte auch nicht so tun als wäre er einer. Also, Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten. Hättest Ihn ja fragen könnnen ob er dir "Twister" mal aufschreiben könnte. Dann hätte sich wahrscheinlich alles erledigt gehabt. KEEP COOL !! ;-)


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Wenn es so rübergekommen ist das ich die den angeblichen Schwarzangler anhand seiner Bekleidung ausfindig gemacht habe ist dieses falsch! Er hatte nur eine Rute und einen Kescher dabei, nicht mal Hakenlöser oder einen Fischtöter , kein Zentimetermaß , keine Maulsperre oder ein Messer. Das zeigt auf das dies für mich ein Schwarzangler war. Und wenn hier von Amtsanmassung gesprochen wird sollte einige mal richtig lesen, ich habe den angeblichen Schwarzangler darauf hingewiesen das ich keine Krontrolleur bin! 
Allerdings habe auch ich schon mehr Angler als Schwarzangler gesehen die sich einen Dreck darum Scheren wie man mit Fisch und Umwelt umgeht. Für mich gibt es einfach zu wenig Kontrollen, in den letzten zwei Jahren wurde ich einmal Kontrolliert.


----------



## padotcom (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Wenn es so rübergekommen ist das ich die den angeblichen Schwarzangler anhand seiner Bekleidung ausfindig gemacht habe ist dieses falsch! Er hatte nur eine Rute und einen Kescher dabei, nicht mal Hakenlöser oder einen Fischtöter , kein Zentimetermaß , keine Maulsperre oder ein Messer. Das zeigt auf das dies für mich ein Schwarzangler war. Und wenn hier von Amtsanmassung gesprochen wird sollte einige mal richtig lesen, ich habe den angeblichen Schwarzangler darauf hingewiesen das ich keine Krontrolleur bin!
> Allerdings habe auch ich schon mehr Angler als Schwarzangler gesehen die sich einen Dreck darum Scheren wie man mit Fisch und Umwelt umgeht. Für mich gibt es einfach zu wenig Kontrollen, in den letzten zwei Jahren wurde ich einmal Kontrolliert.


 
Thread schliessen. Alles Vermutungen. Kannst froh sein, wenn derjenige nicht verdienter Angler vom nächsten Verein ist und hier mitliest.

mfg
Peter


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@bytebandit
hast du röntgenaugen? nen taschenmesser, nen hakenlöser, ja selbst nen zentimetermass  passen in jede hosentasche! nicht jeder hat ne zentnerschwere tasche mit. auch ich nehm schon mal die angel+ kescher und renn erst mal schnell zum wasser zum "antesten". uh, jetzt bin ich dreister schwarzangler, erst recht, wenn ich mich trolle, weil mein "nachbar" mich gleich anpatzte, nur weil ich vergaß, guten tag zu sagen oder er evtl. mein zunicken nicht gesehen hat. oder weil ich nen "gefährlichen" kampfhund bei hatte?


----------



## Jose (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Wenn es so rübergekommen ist das ich die den angeblichen Schwarzangler anhand seiner Bekleidung ausfindig gemacht habe ist dieses falsch! Er hatte nur eine Rute und einen Kescher dabei, nicht mal Hakenlöser oder einen Fischtöter , kein Zentimetermaß , keine Maulsperre oder ein Messer. Das zeigt auf das dies für mich ein Schwarzangler war. ...
> Für mich gibt es einfach zu wenig Kontrollen, in den letzten zwei Jahren wurde ich einmal Kontrolliert.



du scheinst ja ein lustiges kerlchen zu sein, stell ich mir irgendwie so vor:
hakenlöser an der weste, fischtöter am gürtel (im schritt?), zentimetermaß um den bauch, maulsperre im gesicht und messer in der hand - auf dass jeder sofort sehe und erkenne: dies ist KEIN schwarzangler!
(andere 'abartige' angler tragen sichtbar rute und kescher, die folterinstrumente bleiben in den taschen verborgen)

dass es für dich mehr kontrollen geben sollte seh ich auch so.

und wenn du mal nen richtigen SCHWARZangler sehen willst, komm mich besuchen. werden dir alle bestätigen, sogar Ralle24: ich angele immer schwarz.
(man hat mir auch schon öfter einen farbberater empfohlen...)


----------



## Sherminator (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Du verlangst mehr Kontrollen?
Dann lass Dich doch zum ehrenamtlichen Aufseher schulen 
dann kannste selber losziehen und dann wirst Du schnell
merken das Du sicherlich nicht die Zeit findest ständig bzw
täglich jedes vereinsgewässer abzugrasen und nach den 
bösen schwarzanglern zu fahnden.
Du glaubst doch wohl net das die Angelvereine die kontrollen
nicht schon längst verschärft hätten wenn der "schaden" durch
schwarzangler zu groß wäre oder?
Die verdienen schon genug geld mit ihren mitgliedern und allein
hier bei uns gibt es soviele gewässer die zu iwelchen vereinen
gehören wie willst Du denn die masse an aufsehern auftuen um
die alle flächendeckend regelmäßig zu kontrollieren weil das
fängt dann auch an Geld zu kosten und rate mal worin sich das
niederschlägt genau in den mitgliedsbeiträgen.
Und mal ganz davon ab was ist denn ein ruhendes mitglied welches
ohne tageskarte am gewässer steht und angelt???


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Werde jetzt nicht auch noch in die Diskussion einsteigen, weil ich nicht beurteilen kann, ob es sich um einen Schwarzangler handelte oder nicht. Aber ich möchte mal etwas anmerken:
Nach jahrelanger Erfahrung kann ich doch meist abschätzen, ob jemand mit oder ohne Schein angelt. Letztlich lässt sich sowas immer nur durch eine Kontrolle herausfinden, aber schon im Vorfeld gibt es bestimte Leute, bei denen ich mit einer Trefferquote von 99 % einen Schwarzangler erkenne. Bei anderen wiederrum entsteht nur ein verdacht, weil einige Dinge merkwürdig sind.....und bei wieder anderen kann ich fast mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass die den Schein haben. Aber wie gesagt, letztlich gibts die Gewissheit nur durch eine anständige Kontrolle, die es hier nicht gegegeben hat. Das war ein Fehler des Threaderstellers, dazu hat er sich noch ungünstig ausgedrückt (sowohl im Forum wie auch am Wasser, wenn er das dort genauso ausgesprochen hat wie hier im Forum).
Was mich aber am meisten ankotzt ist das Rudel Hyänen, dass es sich jetzt zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, den Threadersteller zu zerfleischen. Es gibt einfach Leute am Wasser, bei denen man sich einfach fast sicher sein kann. Das macht einfach das Gesamtbild, wie sie sich anstellen, wie sie reden, wie sie aussehen...das ist alles keine Garantie, allerdings ist die Trefferquote bei bestimmten Faktoren sehr hoch bis fast sicher. Die Vorgehensweise/Ausdrucksweise des Threaderstellers war mit Sicherheit nicht richtig, dass weiß er nun aber auch. Da brauchts keine seitenlange Rumhackerei. Das hätte man ihm auch sachlicher beibringen können. Erstaunlich (oder auch nicht) ist, dass alle mitbeißen, wenn erstmal einer angefangen hat....Gruippenzwang.

Übrigens war ich das letzte Mal zufällig im Lidl, als dieses "Angel"krams da verrramscht wurde. In den 10 Minuten dort im Laden sind mir sofort eine Hand voll Leute aufgefallen, bei denen ich meinen Arsch auf einen Schwarzangler verwetten würde. An der Kasse konnte ich mehrere Leute "belauschen".....ein kleiner Junge frgate seinen Vater, ob sie damit gleich angeln gehen könnten. Der Vater meinte dann zum Sohn, er müsse sich gleich erstmal damit beschäftigen um das ganze zu verstehen, dann könnten sie losgehen. Das war die Fraktion der Unwissenden, sehen die Werbung im prospekt, laufen einfach ans Wasser und Angeln....wissen nichtmal, dass sie evtl. eine Erlaubnis benötigen.
Ein anderer (auch mit Set in der Hand) an der Kasse bekam das Gespräch mit und klinkte sich ein und erklärte dem Mann mit Sohn eben schnell die Grundelemente des Sets. Dieser wusste auch, dass man einen Schein benötigt, wies auch darauf hin um dann sofort anzuhängen, dass er aber auch keinen hätte und man nur an ne abgelegene Stelle gehen bräuchte, wo eh nie jemand kontrolliert. Das war dann die Fraktion der bewussten dreisten Schwarzangler. Der Mann mit Sohn sagte dann "Achso, da finden wir dann bestimmt schon eine Stelle". Also auch hier erstmal keine Einsicht erkennbar. Ich hab mir dazu jeden Kommentar erspart, weil ich da im laden keinen Ärger wollte. Der Vater mit Sohn wäre sicherlich schnell und einfach zu überzeugen gewesen udn hätte den Kram im Lidl liegen lassen, der andere war jedoch gezielt darauf aus schwarz zu angeln und auch ansonsten kein sehr umgänglicher Zeitgenosse.......er roch sehr streng, hatte eine ausgeprägte Fahne und sah auch ansonsten wenig sozial aus.

Gruß


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Wenn es so rübergekommen ist das ich die den angeblichen Schwarzangler anhand seiner Bekleidung ausfindig gemacht habe ist dieses falsch! *Er hatte nur eine Rute und einen Kescher dabei, nicht mal Hakenlöser oder einen Fischtöter , kein Zentimetermaß , keine Maulsperre oder ein Messer.*



Hast du ihn auch noch gefilzt?  Oder muß man das Alles bei euch immer sichtbar am Gürtel tragen?

BTW... ich habe auch immer nur _eine_ Rute dabei, keinen Hakenlöser (aber ne geeignete Zange), keinen Kescher, keine Maulsperre und kein Zentimetermaß. Messer und Fischtöter schon. In der Jackentasche. Ich habe übrigens einen Angelschein (allerdings auch in der Jackentasche, aus Ermangelung eines Autos ).


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten ankotzt ist das Rudel Hyänen, dass es sich jetzt zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, den Threadersteller zu zerfleischen.



Ja, der TE hätte sicher damit gerechnet, daß sich das "Rudel Hyänen" auf ein anderes "Opfer" einschießt... so kann's laufen. 

BTW, ich halte die ganze Geschichte immer noch für eine Story...


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich würde mir nie anmaßen, jemand einfach so zu kontrollieren!

Allerdings läuft mein Bestellungsverfahren als Kontrolleur am Rhein gerade - aber es läuft langsam!...Behörden sind da die Bremser!

Allerdings hatte ich mal eine ähnliche Geschichte - da fischte jemand am Rhein in der Nähe eines Campingplatzes recht stümperhaft und nur mit einer Rute auf Grund!

Dieser jemand hatte dann einen Hänger mitsamt Abriß und fragte mich wirklich freundlich nach einem Wirbel und einem Haken.

Also antwortete ich darauf, dass er alles an Zubehör von mir gerne bekommen kann, WENN er mir seinen Angelschein samt Gewässerkarte zeigt!

Darauf fluchte er nur, schüttelte den Kopf und ging weg!

Tja, also entweder ist ihm das doof aufgestossen, oder er hatte beides nicht dabei!

Da ich bei ihm ein ungutes Gefühl hatte(denke er war dort Camper und wollte mal was angeln!), mache ich mir nun auch keine Vorwürfe, weil ich den "Sheriff" gespielt habe, oder sowas - wenn er aber "legaler" Angler gewesen wäre, dann hätte er mir die Papiere doch sicher gerne mal kurz gezeigt, oder???

Sicher kann das jeder anders handhaben, aber ich würde es genau so wieder machen!

Und wer den Schein hat, der bekommt auch jederzeit als Mitangler am Wasser von mir, was er an Kleinzeug braucht!

Bevor jetzt die 9x-Klugen hier juristische Halbwahrheiten schreiben - was ich gemacht habe ist weder eine Erpressung (...weil keine Vermögensverfügung angestrebt!...und auch keine Nötigung oder Amtsanmaßung, da ich weder vorgegeben habe, zur Kontrolle berechtigt zu sein und durch meine Nachfrage lediglich sicherstellen wollte, dass ich nicht durch meinen Beitrag an Equipment einem Schwarzangler u.U. noch unwissentlich Beihilfe leiste, was mein gutes Recht ist!).

Eine ähnliche Geschichte hatte ich mit zwei bekifften Anglern in der Nähe von Rheindorf, die mich nach einer Ködernadel fragten - meine Antwort war die gleiche - "Ködernadel gegen Vorzeigen der Papiere" -daraufhin wurde ich beschimpft und sie angelten ohne Ködernadel so weiter!

Meine Frau war mit dabei und war auch der Meinung, dass diese beiden vermutlich (!) keinen Schein hatten, zudem sie in der Wuppermündung und im Rhein fischten, wofür sie gleich zwei verschiedene Gewässerkarten hätten haben müssen!

Da war ich kurz davor, die Polizei zu rufen, aber da die beiden total bekifft waren und kaum noch werfen konnten und auch bald darauf verschwanden, habe ich es darauf beruhen lassen!

Ernie


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ... Und wer den Schein hat, der bekommt auch jederzeit von mir, was er an Kleinzeug braucht! ...


 
Jupp, ich hab den Ring ähhh Schein!

Ernie, ich bräucht noch Wirbel, Stahlvorfach, Blei, Knicklichter, Drop-Shot-Ha(c)ken ... - bitte nur Markenartikel. Wo kann ich´s mir abholen?


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Wenn sich Dein Bedarf am Wasser erst ergibt, dann immer da, wo ich am angeln bin!

*grins*:vik:...hehehe!

Das gebietet doch schon die Kollegialität unter Anglern!

Ernie


----------



## Schlei666 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Hallo!
Bei uns im Verein wird das eigentlich immer ganz gut gehandhabt damit keine Schwarzangler dort angeln.
1. Im Verein kennt man sich ganz gut untereinander und die meisten Gesichter ist man von den vielen Veranstaltungen schon gewöhnt.
2. Wenn einer auftaucht den man noch nict kennt geht man freundlich auf ihn drauf zu versucht sich mit ihm zu unterhalten und fragt ab und zu bestimmte dinge die nur Vereinsmitglieder wissen oder man fragt direkt ob er einen Angelschein und die Gewässerkarte hat.

Ganz ehrlich wenn ich an den Teichen angel will ich garkeinen kontrollieren ich habe auch nicht anders angefangen. Mich nerfen die vielen Kontrollen hier oben an den Gewässer schon ziemlich vorallem da ich immer angesprochen werde ob ich den nen Schein usw. habe. Ich sage auch nur leben und leben lassen. Solange wie man friedlich nebeneinander steht und keiner den anderen stört ist doch alles okay. 
LG
Schlei
P.S. Hier haben wir auch nur 2 Kategorien von Schwarzanglern einmal die "Alteingessenen" und andere Jugendliche denen nicht wirklich bewusswt ist was sie tun.
:vik:


----------



## Brasse10 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Wenn es so rübergekommen ist das ich die den angeblichen Schwarzangler anhand seiner Bekleidung ausfindig gemacht habe ist dieses falsch! Er hatte nur eine Rute und einen Kescher dabei, nicht mal Hakenlöser oder einen Fischtöter , kein Zentimetermaß , keine Maulsperre oder ein Messer. Das zeigt auf das dies für mich ein Schwarzangler war. Und wenn hier von Amtsanmassung gesprochen wird sollte einige mal richtig lesen, ich habe den angeblichen Schwarzangler darauf hingewiesen das ich keine Krontrolleur bin!
> Allerdings habe auch ich schon mehr Angler als Schwarzangler gesehen die sich einen Dreck darum Scheren wie man mit Fisch und Umwelt umgeht. Für mich gibt es einfach zu wenig Kontrollen, in den letzten zwei Jahren wurde ich einmal Kontrolliert.



Erstmal muss ich sagen das ich es gut finde das du  nach den Erlaubnisschein gefragt hast !!

Dann noch eins !   Es gibt Verbandsgewässer und Vereinsgewässer !!

Somit gibt es Auch Verbands Fischereiaufseher, Vereins Fischereiaufseher  und noch Amtliche Fischereiaufseher!

Und wenn ein Angler auffällt, so ist es wohl kein Problem wenn man ihn fragt ob er sich als Angler ausweisen kann.



Und das war ja wohl der Fall !!


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@Brasse10  Du schreibst "
Und hier in NRW and den Gewässern des VDSF ist auch ein Angler berechtigt einen anderen zu überprüfen, sofern dieser sich merkwürdig verhält !!"

Wo steht den das, kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Dann mal weiter fröhliches Überprüfen#h


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

(ich hab nich den ganzen tröt gelesen, also falls ich was blödes sag, einfach ignorieren)

ich finds gut das du mit acht gibst wer wie angelt. aber aufgrund des äußeren auf "schwarzangler" schließen ist kompliziert.
ich hatte letztens am wasser ne lustige bekanntschaft mit nem (offfensichtlich) russischen mitbürger. 
er hat sich hinter mich gestellt und zugeschaut. fand ich erstmal ein wenig komisch (weil er knapp ne halbe stunde hinter mir stand ohne was zu sagen^^). dann hat er mich angesprochen (konnte fast kein wort deutsch) und hat mir als erstes seinen angelschein und gewässerkarte gezeigt und meinte etwas vonwegen: ich zeig dir das erstmal, weil man sonst als russe oft von anglern angeschissen wird und so. er hat ja noch nichtmal geangelt. fand ich schade, dass ers für nötig gehalten hat sich vor mir für nichts zu rechtfertigen ...

grüße, david


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Mannomann, immer wieder heiß diskutiert das Ganze... Und ich hab das Gefühl, dass es sehr viel "schwarzweiss" in dieser Hinsicht gibt, oder täusche ich mich?
Ich bin mal richtig ketzerisch  und, wäre ich richtig böse veranlagt, lese hier in einigen Postings folgendes:
- Jeder, der bei Li/Al Angelklotten kauft ist potenzieller Schwarzangler!
- Jeder, der einen "Angelschein" hat, ist kein Schwarzangler!
Aus Berichten einiger "Aufseher" meines alten Vereins weiß ich aber, dass dem so definitiv nicht sein kann... Es wurden bei einigen "Schwarzanglern" sowohl ein Fischereischein und hochwertiges Zeugs sichergestellt, aber leider nicht der jeweilige Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer (Vereinssee). Dummerweise musste, da die Herren bereits bekannt waren, von Vorsatz ausgegangen werden - etwas, das für mich persönlich schwer wiegt; ungefähr genauso schwer, wie der offensichtlich wenig legale Tipp des einen Herrn an der Lidl-Kasse an den Vater mit dem Sohne...
Für mich ist das leider auch ein wenig durch Bürokratismus "selbstverschuldet", wie hier ebenfalls schon oft diskutiert! Würde es weniger "unnötigen Aufwand" geben, wären laufende Einnahmen für Gewässerabgaben durch mehr "legale" Angler höher, als einmalige "Prüfungsgebühren"...


----------



## Brasse10 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> @Brasse10  Du schreibst "
> Und hier in NRW and den Gewässern des VDSF ist auch ein Angler berechtigt einen anderen zu überprüfen, sofern dieser sich merkwürdig verhält !!"
> 
> Wo steht den das, kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?




Nein so dreckt nicht !!

Aber wenn dir ein Angler Merkwürdig vorkommt so kannst du dich Ausweisen und ihn auffordern das er sich bitte auch Ausweist
da der zu mindest der verdacht besteht das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen wird.
Natürlich kann der Angler diese verweigern , dann sollte der Angler die Polizei hinzu hohlen. 

Aber warum verweigert ein Angler es sich auszuweisen wenn alles ok ist ???


Natürlich sollte ein Angler nicht rumlaufen und Kontrollen durch führen, das ist ja wohl klar !!


Das war jetzt speziell auf diese Thema von mir erwähnt !!


Ich weiß das es jetzt hier wieder einige gibt die darauf anspringen aber so sind die Angler halt !!


----------



## Brasse10 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

*Ich Denke mir mal das es hier den Bytebandit1969

Um das gesamte verhalten ging und nicht nur wo die Angel gekauft wurde !!

Was ist denn so schlimmes dabei wenn mal ein Angler nach den Angelschein fragt ??

Haben wir was zu verbergen ??
*


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



			
				Brasse10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum verweigert ein Angler es sich auszuweisen wenn alles ob ist ???


Weil ich z.B. nicht jedem Hans und Franz meine persönlichen Daten unter die Nase halte... Das ist ausschließlich der Polizei und dem Ordnungsamt (hierzu zählen die Aufseher, soweit ich weiss) vorbehalten.
Ich bin mir noch nicht einmal sicher, ob man die Person vor Ort "festhalten" darf ("Jedermannsparagraph")... "Schwarzangeln" (Fischwilderei) ist aber soweit ich weiss eine Straftat (genauso wie begangener "Fischdiebstahl")


----------



## dickedinger (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ach liebe Leut,

natürlich finde ich es auch schöner wenn jemand ganz brav seinen Angelschein gemacht hat um Waidgerecht fischen zu gehen. Aber aus der abgelegten Prüfung Naturverbundenheit und Respekt gegenüber den Fischen abzuleiten wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein. Wie oft bin ich Anglern mit ANGELSCHEIN begegnet denen ich am liebsten die Rute aus der Hand geschlagen hätte. Am See sitzen, sich eine Pulle Bier nach der anderen zu trinken, stundenlang mit Boilies auf irgendwelche Karpfen zu jagen (obwohl man Fisch noch nicht mal mag) um nachher ein Foto von demselbigen zu machen und den völlig entkräfteteten Fisch ins Wasser zurück zu lassen. Und das schon alles mehrfach gesehen. Dafür habe ich an Forellenteichen schon öfter mal Angler ohne Angeschein gesehen an denen sich manch einer eine Scheibe hätte abschneiden könnte.

Ich glaube ich hätte um ein Ungutes Gefühl zu vermeiden versuch doch das nächste mal ein Gespräch mit der betroffenden Person anzufangen. So hättest du nicht nur herausgefunden ob die Person berechtigt ist zu fischen sondern ihn im Falle einer negativen Aussage Ihm das ganze ja schmackhaft machen können (mal die Fischereiprüfung abzulegen) oder einfach deine Bedenken kund zu tun. Im Gespräch erreicht man SCHWARZANGLER meist ganz gut. (Es sind ja nicht Gewerbetreibende die das ganze dann am nächsten Tag auf dem Wochenmarkt  verscherbeln). Meist sind es die , die das gleiche suchen wie du. Erholung, Spass, Spannung und den Kontakt zur Natur (leider ohne zu wissen das man dafür in diesen Landen eine Berechtigung brauch).

Christian


----------



## Brasse10 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Franky schrieb:


> Weil ich z.B. nicht jedem Hans und Franz meine persönlichen Daten unter die Nase halte... Das ist ausschließlich der Polizei und dem Ordnungsamt (hierzu zählen die Aufseher, soweit ich weiss) vorbehalten.
> Ich bin mir noch nicht einmal sicher, ob man die Person vor Ort "festhalten" darf ("Jedermannsparagraph")... "Schwarzangeln" (Fischwilderei) ist aber soweit ich weiss eine Straftat (genauso wie begangener "Fischdiebstahl")





Genau das Meinte ich mit meinen letzten Satz !!


Gebe doch bitte mal bei Google : Fischwilderei ein ??!!

Und dann reden wir hier mindestens über eine Feststellung der Identität !!


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Und dann reden wir hier mindestens über eine Feststellung der Identität !!



http://www.juraforum.de/gesetze/StPO/163b/


----------



## hasenzahn (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

#hFreunde der Sonne,#h
Ihr tut mir richtig leid. Das ganze scheint irgendwie zwischen Diskriminierung, Besitzstandsdenken und Halbwissen zu wabern. #d|uhoh:#d|uhoh:
Bitte etwas mehr Entspannung am Wasser und überdenkt mal bitte eure kleinkarierten Vereinsstrukturen mit Vereinsgewässern und Verbandsgewässern und all diesem Kram. 
Beispiel Brandenburg -eine Marke für alle Verbandsgewässer, 75 € Jahresbeitrag und 30 000 Hektar Wasserfläche zum Angeln. :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Für fünf Euro gibts noch mal 27 000 Hektar in Sachsen-Anhalt dazu und so weiter. Nennt man Gewässerfonds, die Vereine vor Ort übernehmen die Pflege und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer, Der Landesanglerverband Brandenburg ist Pächter und gibt pro Jahr etwa 800 000 Euro für Besatz der Gewässer aus. Davon leben die Fischer. Was soll es da so Kleinkariert zu sein, wenn Papa mit dem Knirps ans Wasser geht. Hier braucht man dafür nicht mal mehr einen Fischereischein. Nur die Angelberechtigung. Außerdem wird der Fischereischein ohnehin bald Geschichte sein. In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist man dabei den Fischereischein komplett abzuschaffen. Angeln ist eine Sache die allen sozialen Schichten offen stehen soll - ohne Besitzstandsdenken, Vorurteilen, Diskriminierung und so weiter. Nehmt euch bitte mal ein Beispiel an Dänemark oder Norwegen, da ist Angeln Grundrecht. |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Abgesehen davon kann nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz den anderen Hinz und Kunz kontrollieren. Sonst stell ich mich morgen an die Straße und kassiere alle Falschparker ab.


----------



## dickedinger (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

HEYHO,

genau!!!!
Ich zeig auch nicht jedem x-beliebigen Menschen meine Papiere.
Leute, wir werden doch wohl schon genug kontrolliert.
In jeder Lebenslage. 
An den Bahnhöfen sind Kameras, unser Surfverhalten wird ausspioniert, Verkehrskontrollen ohne Ende.
Und???
Hat das was gebracht.
Fördert bei den Menschen ihr Umwelt Bewußtsein.
Sprecht mit Ihnen.
Ist doch viel einfacher.
In Ländern mit weniger Kontrollen und lockerer Gesetzgebung
klappt das doch auch.
Und wer Schwarzangler so verteufelt sollte sich  selber mal anschauen.
*Verhaltet Ihr euch in jeder Gesetzeslage total treu?
Immer genau 50 fahren wenn es ausgeschildert ist?
Haltet ihr euch immer genau an alles?
Hat jeder von Euch den ersten Haken wirklich nach der Fischereiprüfung im Wasser gehabt?*

Deutschland stirbt eh an seiner Bürokratie.
Zieht doch da nicht mit.
*Wer öfter mal ein Auge zu kneift wird nicht so oft geblendet*.

Gruß
Christian

:vik:


----------



## chris_09 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Kann mich den letzen beiden Beiträgen nur anschließen!
Geht doch alle mal ein bißchen lockerer durch's Leben.

Man sollte immer erstmal bei sich selbst anfangen, ob immer alle Regeln eingehalten werden, bevor man anfängt auf andere Menschen "aufzupassen".
Das fängt bei der Aufrundung der Kilometer zum Arbeitsort in der Steuererklärung an, geht bei "modifizierten" Schadensmeldungen in Versicherungsfällen weiter und hört bei Verkehrsverstößen auf, um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.
Niemand ist unfehlbar...

Ich gehe am See lieber meinem Hobby nach, anstatt andere Angler zu beobachten...
Um Schwarzangler zu überführen, gibt es halt zuständige Stellen und denen gegenüber haben die sich dann auch entsprechend zu verantworten.

Vermutlich werden es sich viele Leute einfach nicht leisten können legal zu angeln, haben aber auch Freude an unser aller Hobby. 
Es grenzt ja schon an Unverschämtheit, um wieviel Geld man erleichtert wird, bis man offiziell angeln darf.
Dieser Bürokratenwahnsinn ist kaum noch auszuhalten. Bin auch dafür die Prüfung in der bisherigen Form abzuschaffen und meinetwegen durch einen vernünftigen Grundlagenkurs zu ersetzen.

Wie schon mal geschrieben, habe ich Anfang des Jahres den Vorbereitungskurs + Prüfung absolviert und bin aufgrund dessen nicht viel schlauer als ein Schwarzangler.
Das jetzige System hat doch zur eigentlichen Angelpraxis so gut wie keinen Bezug...bei wieviel °C sich ein See im Herbst umwälzt, brauche ich doch im Leben nicht mehr zu wissen...
Rute zusammen bauen, Knoten binden, Fische waidgerecht versorgen, Angeltechniken usw. und das an praktischen Beispielen erlernen wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Brasse10 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Franky schrieb:


> http://www.juraforum.de/gesetze/StPO/163b/




Genau und was ist jetzt erlaubt ?? oder auch nicht ??


----------



## Brasse10 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@  hasenzahn  und   dickedinger


Natürlich habt ihr recht, aber wie schon gesagt wir reden hier um eine Situation !!
Und das war schon Merkwürdig, ein Angler ohne Ausrüstung oder sonstiges !!

Natürlich soll keine Massen Kontrolle statt finden, aber ich muss schon sagen das sich viele Angler freuen wenn ich als Aufseher unterwegs bin, da einige der Meinung sind das es zuwenig Kontrollen am Wasser gibt, aber ich kann nicht überall sein.

Und wie gesagt wer nichts zu verbergen hat kann sich mal ausweisen !!

Schlimmer finde ich die Kameras usw.


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Meenschenskinners... Ist das so schwer? Das "Feststellen der Identität" ist ausschließlich der Polizei und bestellten Personen des Ordnungsamtes vorbehalten. Sonst niemandem! Das hat aber auch alles mit so rein gar nichts "wir haben doch nichts zu verbergen" zu tun - und nochmal: ich hab wohl was zu verbergen, und das sind meine persönlichen Daten, die auf den Dokumenten stehen. 
Und jetzt entpann Dich mal wieder.... :m


----------



## chivas (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Genau und was ist jetzt erlaubt ?? oder auch nicht ??



das entscheidet im zweifel das gericht xD und verschiedene gerichte entscheiden auch ab und zu mal unterscheidlich.

das festnahmerecht ist allerdings in § 127 StPO geregelt.

laut BGH genügt ein "dringender tatverdacht durch erkennbare objektive gegebenheiten" - wenn sich dann der vermeintliche täter nicht ausweisen kann/will oder sich der identitätsfeststellung durch polizei etc. durch flucht entziehen will, darf man ihn auch (mit "verhältnismäßiger" körperlicher gewalt) festhalten, bis eben jemand eintrifft, der dann "weitermacht".

im vorliegenden fall kann man allein aus der schilderung des te wohl kaum entscheiden, ob ein tatsächlich dringender tatverdacht vorhanden ist - die allein subjektiven empfindungen reichen dafür nicht aus.
im fall des falles kann das dann auch recht schnell "nach hinten" losgehen - kündigt man dem "täter" aber an, dass er warten soll, bis die polizei o.ä. eintrifft und er nur deswegen abhauen will, sieht das m.m. nach schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



chivas schrieb:


> das entscheidet im zweifel das gericht xD und verschiedene gerichte entscheiden auch ab und zu mal unterscheidlich.
> 
> das festnahmerecht ist allerdings in § 127 StPO geregelt.
> 
> ...


 

*@ CHIVAS !!! (bitte lesen - sehr wichtig, damit Du nicht im Knast landest, weil Du Dich da IRRST!!!)*

Richtig - das "Jedermann´s " Festnahmerecht ist in § 127 I StPO *(allerdings ABSATZ 1 !!!)* geregelt!

Beachte bitte, dass für den Absatz 1 dieses § selbst der "dringende Tatverdacht" *nach der Rechtsprechung GERADE NICHT AUSREICHT !!!*
*(solltest Du mir nicht glauben, dann sieh´ in den Gesetzeskommentar von Lutz-Meyer-Goßner zur Strafprozeßordnung 47. Auflage, denn der weiß es besser!!!Die von Dir zitierte BGH-Entscheidung bezieht sich auf Absatz 2 des § 127 StPO und damit NUR auf Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft und GERADE NICHT auf "jedermann", im Sinne des ABSATZ 1 !!!).*

*Achtung - aufpassen - das ist ein extrem wichtiger Unterschied und kann sehr gefährlich werden und mit einer Anzeige wegen Freiheitsberaubung enden!!!* (ich spare mir an dieser Stelle mal Ausführungen zum Erlaubnistatbestandsirrtum und Verbotsirrtum, da dies erst richtig kompliziert wird - das dauert selbst bei Juristen meist ca. 4 Semester, bis sie es richtig checken, worum es dabei geht!!!). 


ABER - das mit dem dringenden Tatverdacht gilt nur als Voraussetzung bei § 127 II StPO *(=ABSATZ 2!!!)* für die Polizei & Staatsanwaltschaft und eben *nicht* für jedermann!

Für den normalen Bürger, also "Jedermann" gilt die Formulierung *"Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen...."* - das ist mehr als nur ein dringender Tatverdacht und es reicht nicht aus, wenn jemand "irgendwie verdächtig ausschaut o.ä." !!!

Ich wäre ganz ganz vorsichtig, mich als "Normalbürger" auf § 127 I StPO zu berufen, ohne juristisch geschult zu sein, denn das KANN am Ende zu einer Anzeige wegen *Nötigung* oder sogar *Freiheitsberaubung* (böser Strafrahmen!!!) führen, wenn man meint, jemand anderen einfach so mal festhalten zu müssen, ohne das dieser dazu genügend Anlaß gegeben hätte !!!

"Auf frischer Tat betroffen" im Sinne des § 127 I StPO ist NICHT schon erfüllt, wenn jemand z.B. mit günstigem Tackle angelt, oder eine andere Sprache spricht, sondern es muß *wirklich eine Straftat begangen worden sein !!!*

Also tut Euch selbst einen Gefallen und ruft die Polizei, wenn ihr in eine solche Situation geratet, denn eine Freiheitsberaubung ist kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr und kann böse Folgen haben!!!

Dem Normalbürger ist es nicht zuzumuten, verschiedene Verdachtsgrade zu unterscheiden (das können auch manchmal die Polizisten nicht!).

Der hinreichende Tatverdacht reicht für eine Anklage, der dringende sogar für eine vorläufige Festnahme, aber beides reicht beim Normalbürger NICHT für das o.g. Festnahmerecht!!!

Kleiner Hinweis:

Gegenüber Kindern greift das Festnahmerecht übrigens meist auch nicht, wenn sie erkennbar unter 14 Jahren alt sind!

Und als Straftat im Sinne des § ist das Schwarzangeln / oder auch der Fischdiebstahl generell sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen !!!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Genau und was ist jetzt erlaubt ?? oder auch nicht ??


 
s.o.

Aber bitte bitte liebe Kollegen - tut Euch selber einen Gefallen und ruft die Polizei, wenn ihr jemand aus gutem Grunde wirklich im Verdacht habt!!!

Alles andere ist zu gefährlich - und das nicht nur, weil man u.U. sich selber strafbar machen könnte, sondern auch, weil man ganz böse seine Gesundheit bei solchen Aktionen gefährden kann!

Ernie


----------



## lausi97 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



chris_09 schrieb:


> Kann mich den letzen beiden Beiträgen nur anschließen!
> Geht doch alle mal ein bißchen lockerer durch's Leben.
> 
> Man sollte immer erstmal bei sich selbst anfangen, ob immer alle Regeln eingehalten werden, bevor man anfängt auf andere Menschen "aufzupassen".
> ...


 



Und meines erachtens würde ich das genauso machen,und das ganze noch um die Fischartenbestimmung ausweiten.
gruß lausi


----------



## Barsch-Guru (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber bitte bitte liebe Kollegen - tut Euch selber einen Gefallen und ruft die Polizei, wenn ihr jemand aus gutem Grunde wirklich im Verdacht habt!!!


 

Servus Ernie,

ich weiß, das ist jetzt ne sau dumme Frage aber ich stell mich jetzt hier gerne bloß: Ist hierfür auch die 110 zu wählen? 
Ich meine, eigentlich sollte das doch eine *Not*rufnummer sein und keine "ich hab einen beim schwarzangeln ertappt und möchte es gerne melden"- Nummer.

Ich bin noch nicht in die Situation gekommen, wüsste allerdings gerne wie ich mich richtig zu verhalten habe im Fall der Fälle. Und die 110 wählt man nicht mal eben so...

Wie gesagt, ihr könnt jetzt gerne alle lachen aber mich interessiert das.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Was sagt einem dieser Thread?

"Geh nie mit Hund und Kind zum Angeln und frag dann jemand nach nem Twister, es könnte sein das du im Knast landest"


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> s.o.
> 
> Aber bitte bitte liebe Kollegen - tut Euch selber einen Gefallen und ruft die Polizei, wenn ihr jemand aus gutem Grunde wirklich im Verdacht habt!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry für OT, Ernie....aber das hab ich von dir auch schon ganz anders gelesen:q
Stichwort: Harpunen...Selbstjustiz....gefährliche Situationen am Gewässer.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Barsch-Guru (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Was sagt einem dieser Thread?
> 
> "Geh nie mit Hund und Kind zum Angeln und frag dann jemand nach nem Twister, es könnte sein das du im Knast landest"


 
Naja, wenn der Hund so aussieht wie Deiner...:vik::q

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ollek (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Hund so aussieht wie Deiner...:vik::q
> 
> Grüße Alex



|stolz:..


----------



## chivas (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

110 ist nicht verkehrt - wird ja in der regel mit der nächsten polizeistation verbunden (zumindest ist das hier so).

ich hab auch selten nen telefonbuch mit am gewässer


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Dart schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, Ernie....aber das hab ich von dir auch schon ganz anders gelesen:q
> Stichwort: Harpunen...Selbstjustiz....gefährliche Situationen am Gewässer.
> Greetz Reiner#h


 
K.P. - aber ich kann die Reichweite meines Handelns in rechtlicher Hinsicht auch absehen und weiß wann ich was in Notwehr darf!

Zudem bin ich - sagen wir mal in Selbstverteidigung ausgebildet - und auch ich würde bei einer zweifelhaften Situation selber die Polizei dazuholen, weil die nämlich dafür bezahlt werden, solche Risiken einzugehen und u.a. über den Bonus der "Freien Heilfürsorge" verfügen - ich als armer Privatpatient hätte zumindest erstmal meine Heilbehandlungskosten zu tragen, die ich mir dann vermutlich von Pleitegeiern vor Gericht zurückholen müßte!

;O)

Aber nette Anspielung - und ich habe oft die Faust in der Tasche, wenn ich "Täter" sehe und verspüre manches Mal einen starken Drang zur Selbstjustiz!!! #h

Ernie


----------



## Dart (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Ollek schrieb:


> |stolz:..


Hast du den auf Veganer getrimmt:q
Ich gebe alles für ne Möhre?


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Servus Ernie,
> 
> ich weiß, das ist jetzt ne sau dumme Frage aber ich stell mich jetzt hier gerne bloß: Ist hierfür auch die 110 zu wählen?
> Ich meine, eigentlich sollte das doch eine *Not*rufnummer sein und keine "ich hab einen beim schwarzangeln ertappt und möchte es gerne melden"- Nummer.
> ...


 
Begeistert werden die Polizisten nicht sein, weil sie es leider meistens nur als "Kavaliersdelikt" ansehen, selbst nicht genau wissen, wie man einen Angler richtig überprüft, was dieser an Papieren so bei sich zu tragen hat usw.!

Dann sind auch Polizisten nur Beamte und haben mit so einer Sache auch Schreibkram zu erledigen, was sie nicht begeistert!

Aber die 110 ist nicht falsch!

Die (zuständige) untere Fischereibehörde zu erreichen, die dann jemand schicken könnte dauert i.d.Regel zu lange, weswegen faktisch nur die Polizei bleibt! (nach 16 Uhr und am Wochenende arbeitet dort bei der Fischereibehörde ohnehin keiner mehr!).

E.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Begeistert werden die Polizisten nicht sein, weil sie es leider meistens nur als "Kavaliersdelikt" ansehen, selbst nicht genau wissen, wie man einen Angler richtig überprüft, was dieser an Papieren so bei sich zu tragen hat usw.!
> 
> Dann sind auch Polizisten nur Beamte und haben mit so einer Sache auch Schreibkram zu erledigen, was sie nicht begeistert!


 
Siehste, darauf wollte ich hinaus...

...das motiviert ungemein tatsächlich mal tätig zu werden wenn man meint das man etwas gesetzeswidriges gesehen hat.|uhoh: 
Ich mein jetzt nicht so´n Quatsch wie das vermeintlich illegale zurücksetzen von verwertbaren Fischen, nein, ich mein so Sachen wie das Fischen mit leb. Köfi oder das Abschlagen geschonter oder untermaßiger Fische oder eben beim begründeten Verdacht der Schwarzangelei...

Grüße Alex


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ja, leider ist das ein Problem!

Zudem wird zu wenig kontrolliert, die Kontrolleure sind oft "nur" ehrenamtlich tätig und selber frustriert, weil ihre Mühe oft zu nichts führt und ich verstehe jeden Kontrolleur, der nicht bereit ist, auch noch seine Gesundheit zu riskieren!

Aber die Polizei wird dafür bezahlt, weswegen ich zumindest bei klaren und groben Verstößen ein Einschreiten als Bürger erwarte.

Aber selbst die Polizei ist oft frustriert, wenn dann "kleine Sachen", bei der Staatsanwaltschaft oder den Gerichten oft eingestellt werden, mit denen die Polizei zuvor viel Arbeit hatte!

E.


----------



## stefannn87 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Mich habenvor einigen Wochen 2 Jungs um die 12,13 Jahre gefragt ob ich noch ein Haken hätte...
Hab den nen Haken gegeben und denen viel spaß gewünscht, die haben nämlich 50 Meter weiter weg "geangelt", nur gefangen haben sie nicht wirklich, 2 oder 3 Mühlkoppen...

Als ich in dem alter war hatte ich nämlich auch nicht viel andere Alternativen als Schwarz zu angeln. Nen Jugendfischereischein hatte ich zwar aber selten jemand dabei mit Fischereischein.

|rolleyes who cares #c 

#h


----------



## dickedinger (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

*Jetzt haben wir alle was gelernt.*

Also *SCHWARZANGLER* machen etwas verbotenes!
*WIR* sind nicht berechtigt zu Prüfen ob eine Genehmigung vorliegt!
*RUFEN* wir die Polizei wird sie wahrscheinlich aufgrund der *WICHTIGKEIT* dieser Angelegenheit in 1-2 Stunden eintreffen (außer sie würden sich dabei schmutzig machen)!
Dem *SCHWARZANGLER* passiert meist nicht viel....außer er ist so doof und wurde schon x-fach erwischt!
Dem Angler der sich ständig über die *SCHWARZANGLER* aufregt blüht wahrscheinlich ein verfrühter *HERZINFARKT*!

*WAS SAGT UNS DAS ?????????*

_*KEEP COOL
IMMER LOCKER BLEIBEN
AUF DIE EIGENEN FÜSSE SCHAUEN
UND SPASS AM LEBEN (ANGELN) HABEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Brasse10 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Franky schrieb:


> Meenschenskinners... Ist das so schwer? Das "Feststellen der Identität" ist ausschließlich der Polizei und bestellten Personen des Ordnungsamtes vorbehalten. Sonst niemandem! Das hat aber auch alles mit so rein gar nichts "wir haben doch nichts zu verbergen" zu tun - und nochmal: ich hab wohl was zu verbergen, und das sind meine persönlichen Daten, die auf den Dokumenten stehen.
> Und jetzt entpann Dich mal wieder.... :m




Ich bin Völlig entspannt !!

Nur du wohl nicht weil ja deine so wichtigen Daten auf dein Angelschein stehen !!

Ist ja auch so wichtig !! Name, Vorname Geburtsdatum usw. !!  

ES gibt die Deutsche Bahn die kennt sogar die Konto Daten ihren Mitarbeiter und hier regt ihr euch auf !!

Ist doch lächerlich !!


Ach ja ein einfacher Fischereiaufseher ist auch kein Amtsträger !!


Na dann musst den wohl auch deine Erlaubnis nicht mehr vorzeigen !!



Wer sollte sich hier Entspannen ??


----------



## aalbomber (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

hallo

ich lese hier nur schwarzangler puuuu alle sch---- ich habe bis vor 4 Monaten zum teil auch so gedacht aber glaubt mir es kann sehr schnell ganz anders kommen meine Frau ist vor 5 Monaten an leukämie erkrankt wir haben einen Sohn ich musste mein Arbeit aufgeben und wir leben jetzt vom arbeitslosengeld und alles was wir an Geld bekommen fließt in die Behandlung meiner Frau ich habe nicht mal mehr die 90 Euro  für meine jahreskarte und und jetzt stellt euch ma vor ich gehe trotzdem noch ab und zu los angeln weil es das einzigste ist wo ich ein bissen abschalten kann und ich wurde sogar schon 2 mal kontrolliert habe denn das erklärt und jetzt kommst die haben mich weiter angeln lassen in euren Augen muss ich ja jetzt der Schwerverbrecher sein der in den Knast muss oder so 2 jetzt stellt auch ma vor die würden die Angelkarten abschaffen so das man nur noch fischereischein Brauch ich glaub da würde es bestimmt pa Dummheiten von jungendlichen weniger geben und wie gesagt es wird auch bestimmt nen pa geben die sich die Karte einfach nicht mehr leisten können aus was für gründen auch immer aber trotzdem gerne angeln würden und sich am Gewässer bestimmt besser benehmen als so manch anderer angler


----------



## hasenzahn (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Siehste, darauf wollte ich hinaus...
> 
> ...das motiviert ungemein tatsächlich mal tätig zu werden wenn man meint das man etwas gesetzeswidriges gesehen hat.|uhoh:
> Ich mein jetzt nicht so´n Quatsch wie das vermeintlich illegale zurücksetzen von verwertbaren Fischen, nein, ich mein so Sachen wie das Fischen mit leb. Köfi oder das Abschlagen geschonter oder untermaßiger Fische oder eben beim begründeten Verdacht der Schwarzangelei...
> ...


|wavey:Tach Freunde der Sonne, das sind alles Ordnungwiedrigkeiten und haben mit Polizei nix zu tun. Bei Fischwilderei und Schwarzangeln kommen die blauen Schlüpfe gern, denn dann haben sie in ihrer Statistik eine Straftat sofort aufegklärt, was sehr gut ist für die Quote. :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Sagt mal, langsam kann ich hier nicht mehr folgen, reden wir potentielle Schwarzangler, Jurastudium für Angler nach Feierabend oder was soll das werden|kopfkrat
Es gibt ganz klare gesetzliche Regelungen, an die muss sich jeder halten, jeder mit Fischereischein und jeder ohne. Punkt und Basta. Da gibts keinen Spielraum für Meinung oder Selbstjustiz. 
Runter kommen, angeln gehen, Sommer genießen.


----------



## hasenzahn (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



aalbomber schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich wurde sogar schon 2 mal kontrolliert habe denn das erklärt und jetzt kommst die haben mich weiter angeln lassen in euren Augen muss ich ja jetzt der Schwerverbrecher sein der in den Knast muss oder so 2 jetzt stellt auch ma vor die würden die Angelkarten abschaffen so das man nur noch fischereischein Brauch ich glaub da würde es bestimmt pa Dummheiten von jungendlichen weniger geben und wie gesagt es wird auch bestimmt nen pa geben die sich die Karte einfach nicht mehr leisten können aus was für gründen auch immer aber trotzdem gerne angeln würden und sich am Gewässer bestimmt besser benehmen als so manch anderer angler


|wavey:Freunde der Sonne, |wavey:Mein Reden, Augenmaß und Verhältnismäßigkeit. Man kann auch mündlich verwarnen und erklären als Kontrolletti, denn ich bin selber einer. Man muss nich erst erschiesen und dann nach nem Schein fragen. Ist doof so. 
Wer hier so schlau redet und alles besser weiß soll doch bitte mal selbst die ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufsicht wahrnehmen, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.#6


----------



## hasenzahn (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich bin Völlig entspannt !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|bla:|bla:|bla: Unsinn mein lieber, großer Quatsch, lies mal paar Seiten weiter vorn. Fischereiaufseher sind Ehrenbeamte der Ordnungsbehörden und in Ausübung ihres Amtes Ordnungamt und Polizei gleich gestellt. Ich kann die Polizei um Amtshilfe bitten wenn es sein muss, Personalien feststellen lassen und wenn ich will sogar dein Auto als Beweismittel sicher stellen, das du damit am Wasser warst, von Angelgerät über Boot bis komplette Ausrüstung. 
Unterschätzte unsere Kompetenzen nicht, wir sind sehr wohl Amtsträger mit Dienstausweis und Marke. Wenn solche Leute wie du mir vor die die Flinte laufen, die mit ihren Halbwissen prahlen und darauf bestehen Recht zu haben, würde ich dir gern mal zeigen was ich alles kann und darf. Dann spielen wir mal böser Kontrolleur|bigeyes:q|gr:


----------



## Rocardoso spin (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



aalbomber schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich lese hier nur schwarzangler puuuu alle sch---- ich habe bis vor 4 Monaten zum teil auch so gedacht aber glaubt mir es kann sehr schnell ganz anders kommen meine Frau ist vor 5 Monaten an leukämie erkrankt wir haben einen Sohn ich musste mein Arbeit aufgeben und wir leben jetzt vom arbeitslosengeld und alles was wir an Geld bekommen fließt in die Behandlung meiner Frau ich habe nicht mal mehr die 90 Euro für meine jahreskarte und und jetzt stellt euch ma vor ich gehe trotzdem noch ab und zu los angeln weil es das einzigste ist wo ich ein bissen abschalten kann und ich wurde sogar schon 2 mal kontrolliert habe denn das erklärt und jetzt kommst die haben mich weiter angeln lassen in euren Augen muss ich ja jetzt der Schwerverbrecher sein der in den Knast muss oder so 2 jetzt stellt auch ma vor die würden die Angelkarten abschaffen so das man nur noch fischereischein Brauch ich glaub da würde es bestimmt pa Dummheiten von jungendlichen weniger geben und wie gesagt es wird auch bestimmt nen pa geben die sich die Karte einfach nicht mehr leisten können aus was für gründen auch immer aber trotzdem gerne angeln würden und sich am Gewässer bestimmt besser benehmen als so manch anderer angler


 


ähm,...erstmal,..bedauer ich den vorfall in der Familie....

aber denn noch kannst du dich da nich so einfach rausreden!!!!! weil wenn jeder sich jetzt ob gut oder nich gut so eine geschichte ausdenken würde,....würden es immer mehr geschichten geben...u wo kommen wir denn da hin !!!!
ich verstehe dich sehrwohl recht gut,..aber gesetze kommen nicht aus der luft oder werden erfunden,....es gibt auch andere wege oder möglichkeiten eine angelerlaubniss zu erwerben,...hast du schon mal nachgefragt ????????

ich denke mal nicht.denn man kann immer mal was machen oder drüber reden. aber nur angeln u sagen mir geht es nich so gut is auch keine lösung,..u du sollst ja noch oft angeln gehen mit erlaubnis.

soweit ich weiß ist VDASF u LAV dran interessiert den Fischerreischein abzuschaffen,...wegen auch leute wie dich...!!! es preiswerter zu machen u das angeln leichter ermöglichen.....schauen wir mal u deiner Familie gute Besserung u viel glück.


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Gerade bei Junganglern sollten Kontrolettis die Augen zudrücken! 
Das ist unser Nachwuchs! Ich sach mal so, fast jeder von  uns hat seine Anglerkarriere schwarz an irgendwelchen Tümpeln begonnen, einschließlich mir. Die Tips von alten Hasen haben uns geholfen erfolgreicher zu werden und ohne das eine oder andere zugekniffene Auge, wären viele heute dem Hobby nimmer treu.

@ aalbomber, ich wünsche Euch alle Kraft der Welt um diese Hürde im Leben positiv zu meistern! Auch der härteste Scheix geht irgendwann einmal vorbei.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

ich schätze mal, dass mindestens die hälfte der schwarzanglerverdammfrakion in anderen trööts vehement für die abschaffung des fischereischeins streiten.

kontrolletti sein oder einfach nur 'engagierter' angler: der Ton macht die musik (und natürlich die vorurteile und die eigene interessenlage ['mein platz'])

ich mein, eigentlich ist der trööt durch, auch wenn noch einige 'unebenheiten auf dem maikäferflügel' noch nicht genug gewürdigt wurden. 
halali?
geht fischen...


----------



## aalbomber (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> ähm,...erstmal,..bedauer ich den vorfall in der Familie....
> 
> aber denn noch kannst du dich da nich so einfach rausreden!!!!! weil wenn jeder sich jetzt ob gut oder nich gut so eine geschichte ausdenken würde,....würden es immer mehr geschichten geben...u wo kommen wir denn da hin !!!!
> ich verstehe dich sehrwohl recht gut,..aber gesetze kommen nicht aus der luft oder werden erfunden,....es gibt auch andere wege oder möglichkeiten eine angelerlaubniss zu erwerben,...hast du schon mal nachgefragt ????????
> ...



1 was für möglichkeiten soll es da geben soll ich mich an die straße stellen nach einer jahreskarte betteln lol kein geld keine karte so einfach ist das 
2 mich hatt eins an deiner antw gestört das mit geschichte ausdenken willst du jetzt sagen ich habe mir das ausgedacht???????? |krach:


----------



## Franky (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@ Brasse:
Wir können gerne streiten, wer entspannter ist :q, aber Deinem "Tonfall" nach... Egal... |rolleyes

@ Jose



Jose schrieb:


> ich schätze mal, dass mindestens die hälfte der schwarzanglerverdammfrakion in anderen trööts vehement für die abschaffung des fischereischeins streiten.



Wird meiner Meinung nach nicht viel bringen. Die "Erlaubnisscheinpflicht" wird, wenn der "Fischereischein" abgeschafft werden sollen müsste könnte etc., davon sicherlich nicht berührt sein - bzw. sie darf davon nicht berührt sein. Und den hier erwähnten "dreisten Schwarzanglern" geht es mit Sicherheit darum, genau diese Kohle einzusparen...

Wie ich schon mal schrieb - und das wird der "geoutete" Hasenzahn sicher bestätigen können - sind viele "Schwarzangler" im Besitz eines Fischereischeins. Naja, zumindest noch gewesen...


----------



## Janbr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Guten Morgen all,

es ist interessant das hier so oft von "wir Angler müssen zusammen halten" und Solidarität geredet wird.

Jetzt redet aalbomber  sehr offen (respekt dafür) über seine mehr als missliche familäre Lage und Niemand geht wirklich drauf ein.

Ist das Thema wirklich wichtiger?

Viele reden hier davon wirklich etwas sinnvolles gegen Schwarzangler zu unternehmen. Es gibt m.M. einen sehr einfachen Weg wenigstens gegen einen Schwarzangler etwas zu unternehmen. Das Ganze kostet maximal 90 Euro, so viel kostet nämlich die Jahreslizenz für Aalbomber oder jemand aus der Gegend von Schwerin hat die Möglichkeit Aalbomer mit zu nehmen.

Ich bin gern bereit meinen Beitrag von 10 Euro zum "Schutz" der deutschen Gewässer vor Schwarzangler springen zu lassen und damit Aalbomber eine Jahreskarte zu spendieren.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ollek (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



aalbomber schrieb:


> 2 mich hatt eins an deiner antw gestört das mit geschichte ausdenken willst du jetzt sagen ich habe mir das ausgedacht???????? |krach:



Wenn du nochmal genau liesst Aalbomber siehts du das er dich gar nicht meint, sondern andere die sich aufgrund solcher Sachen "Geschichten" ausdenken mit der Begründung "Wenn der darf, darf ich auch".

Vor Jahren hatten wir einen ähnlichen Fall im Verein, da haben viele zusammengelegt und als es demjenigen Finanziell wieder besser ging hat er ne Runde spendiert.

 nur mal so als Möglichkeit 

Gruss


----------



## hasenzahn (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Brasse:
> 
> 
> Wie ich schon mal schrieb - und das wird der "geoutete" Hasenzahn sicher bestätigen können - sind viele "Schwarzangler" im Besitz eines Fischereischeins. Naja, zumindest noch gewesen...


|wavey: Ist zum Teil so, viele Schwarzangler haben einen Fischereischein, aber eben keine Angelerlaubnis für die Gewässer an denen sie Fischen. 
Es gibt aber auch genug die gar nichts haben. Nur mal als Hinweis: Richtige Schwarzangler sind sich in der Regel ihrer Situation bewusst. Die verstecken sich häufig, versuchen unauffällig zu sein. Jemand der weiß das er etwas unrechtes tut geht nicht mit Kids ans Wasser und spricht andere Angler an. 
Ich würde in diesem konkreten Fall korrekt kontrollieren. Wenn sich raus stellt das was nicht in Ordnung ist würde ich höflich darauf hinweisen und erklären wie man es richtig machen sollte. Zumal sollte man Erwachsene nicht vor den Kindern beschimpfen oder Maßregeln, denn oft sind die Kids dann für lange Zeit verstört und verlieren auch das Interesse am Angeln, weil da ein mann kommt der schimpft. Man hat da als Kontrolleur viele Möglichkeiten und viel Ermessenspielraum#6


----------



## Gin-Tonic (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Wenn sich raus stellt das was nicht in Ordnung ist würde ich höflich darauf hinweisen und erklären wie man es richtig machen sollte...
> ...Man hat da als Kontrolleur viele Möglichkeiten und viel Ermessenspielraum


Wäre schön, wenn es jeder so halten würde. Denn wie bei so vielen Sachen gilt: wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus. Und wenn man am Wasser kontrolliert wird und das ganze läuft sachlich und korrekt ab, wird wohl auch kein Angler was dagagen haben, dass Kontrollen stattfinden. Im Gegenteil, man sieht ja, dass sie durchaus ihren Sinn machen und notwendig sind.
Allerdings frage ich mich bei einigen wenigen Kontrolleuren, ob sie in dem Moment, wo sie als Kontrolleur unterwegs sind, vergessen haben, dass sie selbst ja auch Angler sind und quasi einen "Kollegen" vor sich haben. Mich beschleicht dann oft das Gefühl, dass die durch ihr oberlehrer- und blockwartartiges Auftreten Defizite in ihrem privaten Leben kompensieren wollen. Zivilversager, die für einen Moment mal auf der Sonnenseite stehen (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise)...
Wohlgemerkt, ich will nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, die meisten Kontrollen, die ich erlebt habe, sind korrekt und durchaus nett abgelaufen. Aber es gibt leider auch andere Beispiele.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Brasse10 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> |bla:|bla:|bla: Unsinn mein lieber, großer Quatsch, lies mal paar Seiten weiter vorn. Fischereiaufseher sind Ehrenbeamte der Ordnungsbehörden und in Ausübung ihres Amtes Ordnungamt und Polizei gleich gestellt. Ich kann die Polizei um Amtshilfe bitten wenn es sein muss, Personalien feststellen lassen und wenn ich will sogar dein Auto als Beweismittel sicher stellen, das du damit am Wasser warst, von Angelgerät über Boot bis komplette Ausrüstung.
> Unterschätzte unsere Kompetenzen nicht, wir sind sehr wohl Amtsträger mit Dienstausweis und Marke. Wenn solche Leute wie du mir vor die die Flinte laufen, die mit ihren Halbwissen prahlen und darauf bestehen Recht zu haben, würde ich dir gern mal zeigen was ich alles kann und darf. Dann spielen wir mal böser Kontrolleur|bigeyes:q|gr:



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher !!

Hier geht es um ein Schwarzangler  der in NRW gefischt hat am Rhein Herne Kanal !

So und an diesen Gewässer gibt es 2 arten von Aufsehern.

1.  Verbands -Fischereiaufseher 
2.  Amtliche Fischereiaufseher

Und da gibt es wohl unterschiede !!

So es gibt hier auch noch die Lippe und den Dattel-Hamm-Kanal

Wann möchtest du mich den Dort mal Kontrollieren ?

Wir können uns gern dort treffen und du kannst mir gerne mal was bei bringen !!


----------



## Brasse10 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Brasse:
> Wir können gerne streiten, wer entspannter ist :q, aber Deinem "Tonfall" nach... Egal... |rolleyes




Ich denke mir mal das wir uns über so etwas nicht streiten müssen und sollten !!#g

Ich schreibe nun mal etwas forscher, das ist meine art das kann ich auch leider nicht abstellen , ich habe dafür auch schon mal einer Verwarnung gefangen !!

Aber ganz Ehrlich  wir reden hier nur über diese eine Geschichte, ich bin auch nicht dafür das sich jetzt alle Anger gegenseitig Kontrollieren !!
Aber in bestimmten fällen ist es nicht schlecht, wie gesagt bestimmt fälle !!

So ich denke mir mal das ich jetzt höfflich war !!#g


Jetzt muss ich nur noch darauf warten das Hasenzahn mich Kontrolliert !!:m|supergri:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> |bla:|bla:|bla: Unsinn mein lieber, großer Quatsch, lies mal paar Seiten weiter vorn. Fischereiaufseher sind Ehrenbeamte der Ordnungsbehörden und in Ausübung ihres Amtes Ordnungamt und Polizei gleich gestellt. Ich kann die Polizei um Amtshilfe bitten wenn es sein muss, Personalien feststellen lassen und wenn ich will sogar dein Auto als Beweismittel sicher stellen, das du damit am Wasser warst, von Angelgerät über Boot bis komplette Ausrüstung.
> Unterschätzte unsere Kompetenzen nicht, wir sind sehr wohl Amtsträger mit Dienstausweis und Marke. Wenn solche Leute wie du mir vor die die Flinte laufen, die mit ihren Halbwissen prahlen und darauf bestehen Recht zu haben, würde ich dir gern mal zeigen was ich alles kann und darf. Dann spielen wir mal böser Kontrolleur|bigeyes:q|gr:


Die Diskussion hatten wir doch schon einmal. Du überschätzt deine Kompetenzen gewaltig. Als Fischereiaufseher bist du mitnichten der Polizei gleichgestellt. Du kannst um Amtshilfe ersuchen aber das war's im Großen und Ganzen auch schon. Auto sicherstellen, lol und nochmals lol, das darf sogar die Polizei nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen. Mir sollte mal so ein Cowboy wie du mit seinem Halbwissen über seine vermeintlich amtlichen Kompetenzen vor die Flinte laufen, dann spielen wir großer böser Angler und kleiner Kontrolleur der gerne mal versuchen darf mein Auto oder ähnliches zu beschlagnahmen. Du baust dann Bus


----------



## hasenzahn (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

|wavey:|wavey: Ich darf dich aber nur hier in Brandenburg kontrollieren. Das ist so bei amtlich bestellten (berufenen) Fischereiaufsehern, denn die unterstehen den jeweiligen Kreis- und Landesbehörden. Das heißt ich kann auch nur in meinem Bundesland kontrollieren, so wie unser Ordnungsamt bei euch ja auch nicht eingreifen darf. 
Wir reden hier von öffentlich berufenen Fischereiaufsehern, nicht von Leuten die im Auftrag ihres Angelvereins unterwegs sind. Die dürfen fast gar nix außer die Polizei oder Ordnungsamt zu rufen zu sagen: Herr Lehrer ich weiß was !!

Außerdem gehe ich viel lieber angeln als Leute zu kontrollieren:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hasenzahn (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hatten wir doch schon einmal. Du überschätzt deine Kompetenzen gewaltig. Als Fischereiaufseher bist du mitnichten der Polizei gleichgestellt. Du kannst um Amtshilfe ersuchen aber das war's im Großen und Ganzen auch schon. Auto sicherstellen, lol und nochmals lol, das darf sogar die Polizei nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen. Mir sollte mal so ein Cowboy wie du mit seinem Halbwissen über seine vermeintlich amtlichen Kompetenzen vor die Flinte laufen, dann spielen wir großer böser Angler und kleiner Kontrolleur der gerne mal versuchen darf mein Auto oder ähnliches zu beschlagnahmen. Du baust dann Bus


:vik::vik:Wenn ich hier jemanden erwische, der zum Beispiel illegal Reusen stellt, darf ich sehr wohl auch das Fahrzeug mit dem das Zeug transportiert wird sicher stellen, denn hier geht es um Straftat und Beweismittel. Wir haben hier die Anweisung von der Staatsanwaltschaft jeden Fall von Fischwilderei zur Anzeige zu bringen, selbst wenn wir sagen würden mit OWI-Anzeige und Verwarngeld wäre das abgetan, will die Staatsanwaltschaft das auf dem Tisch haben, mit den notwendigen Beweismitteln. Sicherlich würde ich eine solche Nummer ohne Polizeiunterstützung nicht durchziehen. 

Aber ich denke darum geht es hier nicht. 
Es gibt Kontrollen, und die müssen sein und es gibt Kontrolleure und unter denen auch immer solche und solche. 
Nur wenn sich eben Angler mit einem Kontrolleur anlegen wollen kann das auch mal ins Auge gehen. Deshalb sollten beide Seiten einfach nett und höflich miteinander umgehen und dann passt das schon. |wavey:


----------



## Janbr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Hallo,

In Bayern haben die staatlich bestellten Fischereiaufseher in der Tat sehr weitgehende Rechte

Hier ein Auszug aus dem BayFiG:

(2)​​​​​​​​​1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit
Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit
1. die Identität feststellen,
2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des
Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung verlangen,
3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen
befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen.​
2​​​​​​​​​Die in Satz 1 genannten Personen haben den Anordnungen der Fischereiaufseher nach dieser
Vorschrift Folge zu leisten.
(3) 1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Abs. 1
genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung
des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes
1. die Identität von Personen feststellen,
2. eine Person von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts
verbieten (Platzverweisung),
3. Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei
Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Abs. 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet
werden sollen.​
2​​​​​​​​​Abs. 2 Satz 2 gilt entsprechend.
(4) Im Rahmen ihrer Befugnisse nach den Abs. 2 und 3 sind die Fischereiaufseher berechtigt,
Grundstücke mit Ausnahme von Wohnungen zu betreten und unbeschadet des Art. 27 Abs. 4 des
Bayerischen Wassergesetzes Gewässer zu befahren.
(5) 1 Die Führer von Wasserfahrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, haben auf Anruf
sofort ihre Fahrzeuge anzuhalten und auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufseher an Bord zu holen. 2 Die
Weiterfahrt ist erst zulässig, wenn der Fischereiaufseher dies gestattet.
(6) 1 Aufgaben und Befugnisse, die sich aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften ergeben, bleiben unberührt.​
2​​​​​​​​​Dies gilt insbesondere für Fischereiaufseher, die Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft sind.
(7) Die Fischereiaufseher müssen bei der Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit ein Dienstabzeichen tragen und
bei dienstlichem Einschreiten auf Verlangen den Dienstausweis vorzeigen, sofern nicht die​
Ausweisung aus Sicherheitsgründen unzumutbar ist.

*D.h. auch Grundstücke betreten, Personalien fesstellen, Fahrzeuge durchsuchen und anhalten.......*

Gruss

Jan


----------



## antonio (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Janbr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In Bayern haben die staatlich bestellten Fischereiaufseher in der Tat sehr weitgehende Rechte
> 
> ...



aber nicht den pkw durchsuchen,das geht nicht ohne weiteres obwohl da einige kontrolleure anderer meinung sind.

antonio


----------



## Brasse10 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> |wavey:|wavey: Ich darf dich aber nur hier in Brandenburg kontrollieren. Das ist so bei amtlich bestellten (berufenen) Fischereiaufsehern, denn die unterstehen den jeweiligen Kreis- und Landesbehörden. Das heißt ich kann auch nur in meinem Bundesland kontrollieren, so wie unser Ordnungsamt bei euch ja auch nicht eingreifen darf.
> Wir reden hier von öffentlich berufenen Fischereiaufsehern, nicht von Leuten die im Auftrag ihres Angelvereins unterwegs sind. Die dürfen fast gar nix außer die Polizei oder Ordnungsamt zu rufen zu sagen: Herr Lehrer ich weiß was !!
> 
> Außerdem gehe ich viel lieber angeln als Leute zu kontrollieren:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



Kollege  jetzt bis du nur ein Aufseher aus Brandenburg ?? !!

Du willst aber dein wissen aus Brandenburg auf NRW umlegen !!

Also bitte unterstell mir doch kein Halbwissen wenn wir hier von NRW reden Genauer noch vom Rhein-Herne-Kanal!

Noch einmal für dich    hasenzahn

Hier gibt es : 

1. Vereinsaufseher
2. Verbandsaufseher
3. Amtlicheaufseher 

So ich hoffe jetzt das du es verstanden hast.

ich belehre dich auch nicht über die Möglichkeiten in Brandenburg.

Und damit du beruhig bist, Ich bin Fischereiaufseher !!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> :vik::vik:Wenn ich hier jemanden erwische, der zum Beispiel illegal Reusen stellt, darf ich sehr wohl auch das Fahrzeug mit dem das Zeug transportiert wird sicher stellen, denn hier geht es um Straftat und Beweismittel. Wir haben hier die Anweisung von der Staatsanwaltschaft jeden Fall von Fischwilderei zur Anzeige zu bringen, selbst wenn wir sagen würden mit OWI-Anzeige und Verwarngeld wäre das abgetan, will die Staatsanwaltschaft das auf dem Tisch haben, mit den notwendigen Beweismitteln. Sicherlich würde ich eine solche Nummer ohne Polizeiunterstützung nicht durchziehen.
> 
> Aber ich denke darum geht es hier nicht.
> Es gibt Kontrollen, und die müssen sein und es gibt Kontrolleure und unter denen auch immer solche und solche.
> Nur wenn sich eben Angler mit einem Kontrolleur anlegen wollen kann das auch mal ins Auge gehen. Deshalb sollten beide Seiten einfach nett und höflich miteinander umgehen und dann passt das schon. |wavey:


Is doch richtig, gestern erst 'ne Kontrolle gehabt und war ein korrekter Typ. Obwohl wir natürlich mal wieder vergessen hatten die Gewässernummer ins Fangbuch einzutragen. Gibt aber auch genug Spinner die wegen sowas dann den Hermann geben. Aber als Kontrolleur darfst du vielleicht illegales Fanggerät sicherstellen, aber keine Fahrzeuge oder dgl. Dazu braucht sogar die Polizei erstmal einen richterlichen Beschluß. Die dürfen mein Auto noch nicht mal durchsuchen ohne einen solchen. Als Kontrolleur hast du solche Kompetenzen nicht und mußt in jedem Fall die Polizei einschalten. Im übrigen bin ich auch für die "Nett-und-Höflich-Nummer" also vertragen wir uns und gehen angeln


----------



## Janbr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@ Antonio

Dann schau mal unter Art. 2 Abs.3. OK, sie dürfen dein Auto nicht durchsuchen, nur die Fischbehälter und Angelausrüstung die sich darin befindet.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## antonio (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

besichtigen nicht durchsuchen.

antonio


----------



## Brasse10 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Hallo

Also ein Amtliche Fischereiaufseher hat schon einige Rechte !!

Zumindest in NRW 

Und ich kann mir vorstellen das es in anderen Bundesländern auch so ist.


Doch sie sollten auch recht vorsichtig sein, denn wenn sie ein Fehler machen, dann geht es auch schnell nach hinten los.


Anders ist es beim den Vereins und Verbandsausehern die haben nicht so viele Rechte, aber dürfen auch Fehler machen, da diese nicht Amtlich bestellt worden sind.


Ich habe gerade ein Buch für amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher vor mir liegen,
Da gibt es einige Gesetze und Verordnungen die der A-Aufseher wissen muss !!


----------



## Janbr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@ antonio

Dann schiess mal los. Was ist deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied zwischen der Angelausrüstung besichtigen und Durchsuchen?


----------



## antonio (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

besichtigen kann ich nur was mir gezeigt wird.
durchsuchen ist wenn der kontrolleur im auto zum beispiel selber rumsucht.
und das darf er nicht.

antonio


----------



## Janbr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Wenn ich allerdings als "zur Besichtigung" berechtigte Person den Inhalt deiner Angeltasche besichtigen will und zwar bis in den letzten Winkel, dann kommt das doch einer Durchsuchung sehr nahe. Ich denke das hier juristisch kein Unterschied zu machen ist. Zumal dies in anderen Bundesländern anders formuliert ist, nämlich z.B. in Niedersachsen:

(2) Aufgabe der Fischereiaufseher ist es, Verstöße gegen fischereirechtliche Bestimmungen sowie
Verletzungen von Fischereirechten festzustellen und anzuzeigen. Sie sind befugt,
a) Personen, die in einem Gewässer den Fischfang ausüben, aufzufordern, sich zur Person und
hinsichtlich ihrer Befugnis zum Fischfang auszuweisen ( § 57 Abs. 1 ),
b) die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fanggeräte und Fische in
Fischereifahrzeugen sowie Fischbehälter in Gewässern zu *durchsuchen* ( § 56 Abs. 3 ),
c) die an die Gewässer angrenzenden Grundstücke zu betreten sowie Gewässer zu befahren (​§ 56 Abs. 3 )

Gruss

Jan


----------



## antonio (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

richtig

die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fanggeräte und Fische in
Fischereifahrzeugen sowie Fischbehälter in Gewässern zu durchsuchen

ein pkw ist aber kein fischereifahrzeug.
und besichtigen kann er nur was ich ihm zeige bzw. was offen rumliegt.

antonio


----------



## hasenzahn (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

|wavey:Wenn der begründete Verdacht besteht das du untermaßige Fische bereits zu deinem Wagen gebracht hast oder Fangbegrenzungen deutlich überschritten hast, darf ein amtlich betsellter Fischereiaufseher, sprich Vertreter der Ordnungsbehörde, auch dein Fahrzeug durchsuchen. In der Regel gibt man den Leuten die Möglichkeit Dinge selbst zu öffnen und vorzuelgen. Wenn die sich weigern darf ich das auch. 
Das Auto wird nicht gleich gesetzt mit der Wohnung. Ein Auto gilt als Sache, als ein Gegenstand, dessen Inhalt durchsucht werden darf. 

Nehmt eure Papiere mit, haltet euch an die Regeln und seid nett zueinander, so geht vieles leichter im Leben. |wavey:


----------



## Janbr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

In MeckPom gilt folgendes

LFischG M-V

Paragraph 25

(2) 2. Fahrzeuge, die sich auf oder an einem Gewässer befinden, zu​kontrollieren und dabei zu betreten,

und zusätzlich

(3) 2. mitgeführtes Fanggerät, mitgeführtes Fischereizubehör, mitgeführte
Fischbehälter sowie gefangene Fische zur Prüfung vorzulegen und

Klar, jetzt können wir weiter Haare spalten ob die Prüfung so zu erfolgen hat, das der Angler als Einziger die Ausrüstung berühren darf. Für mich gehört zu einer Prüfung dazu, auch die Ausrüstung in Händen zu halten.

Für Schleswig Holstein:

Paragraph 44

(1) 4. die mitgeführten oder ausliegenden Fanggeräte, die Fische und
Fanggeräte in Wasser- und Landfahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter zu​überprüfen,

Hier wird sogar ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen das bei der Durchführung dieses Gesetzes Grundrechte verletzt werden können:

(4) Für Maßnahmen, die nach diesem Gesetz getroffen werden können, werden
das Recht auf Freiheit der Person (Art. 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Grundgesetzes),
das Recht der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Art. 13 des Grundgesetzes)
und das Recht auf Eigentum (Art. 14 Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes)​
eingeschränkt.


Auch Baden Würtenberg gesteht Ihren Fischereiaufsehern einige Rechte zu:

Paragraph 50 Abs. 3:

Die Fischereiaufseher haben bei der​Ausübung der Fischereiaufsicht die Stellung von Polizeibeamten im Sinne des Polizeigesetzes.


Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> |wavey:Wenn der begründete Verdacht besteht das du untermaßige Fische bereits zu deinem Wagen gebracht hast oder Fangbegrenzungen deutlich überschritten hast, darf ein amtlich betsellter Fischereiaufseher, sprich Vertreter der Ordnungsbehörde, auch dein Fahrzeug durchsuchen. In der Regel gibt man den Leuten die Möglichkeit Dinge selbst zu öffnen und vorzuelgen. Wenn die sich weigern darf ich das auch.
> Das Auto wird nicht gleich gesetzt mit der Wohnung. Ein Auto gilt als Sache, als ein Gegenstand, dessen Inhalt durchsucht werden darf.
> 
> Nehmt eure Papiere mit, haltet euch an die Regeln und seid nett zueinander, so geht vieles leichter im Leben. |wavey:


Wie oft denn nu noch. Nicht mal die Polizei darf dein Auto ohne richterlichen Durchsuchungsbefehl durchsuchen! Du darfst definitiv kein Auto durchsuchen!


----------



## Rocardoso spin (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



aalbomber schrieb:


> 1 was für möglichkeiten soll es da geben soll ich mich an die straße stellen nach einer jahreskarte betteln lol kein geld keine karte so einfach ist das
> 2 mich hatt eins an deiner antw gestört das mit geschichte ausdenken willst du jetzt sagen ich habe mir das ausgedacht???????? |krach:


 


Servus u hol mal wieder luft,....

wenn du bei deinem angelverband mal höfflich nachfragen würdest, würden sie dich bestimmt nich wegschicken. ich meinte nur das dir da bestimmt geholfen werden kann damit du einen schein bekommst u weiter angeln darfst,.....hast du denn schon mal gefragt ???????|rolleyes


u ich habe deine bedauerliche sache nicht mit Geschichte betitelt,.....ich meinte nur, dass wenn einer so wie du es wirklich schwer hat u nix dafür kann...ganz klar geholfen werden muss. aber es gibt auch andere leute die dann sowas wieder charmlos ausnutzen,..du verstehst sicher was ich meine,....ich meinte nich dich damit.

und wie gesagt ich wäre auch dabei von einer spende von 10 euro für dich damit du in ruhe angeln gehen kannst hab ich keine probleme mit u is eine gute tat....


----------



## Janbr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@ Sten Hagelvoll

Das stimmt so nicht. Die Durchsuchung der Wohnung ist deshalb nur mit richterlichem Beschluss möglich, da die Wohnung verfassungsrechtlich besonderen Schutz geniesst (Art. 13 Abs. 1 GG)

Dein Auto aber ist eine Sache die keinen besonderen verfassungsrechtlichen Schutz geniesst und darf damit von Vollzugsbeamten/ Polizeibeamten durchsucht werden.

Da Polizei Ländersache ist (hier schliesst sich der Kries wieder zum Fischereirecht ;-)) kann ich hier nur aus bestimmten Länder PolG zitieren. Hier das von BW:

Paragraph 30 

[...] 
Die Polizei kann eine Sache durchsuchen, wenn [...]

6. es sich um ein Land-, Wasser- oder Luftfahrzeug handelt, in dem sich eine Person befindet, deren Identität nach § 26 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 oder 5 festgestellt werden darf; die Durchsuchung kann sich auch auf die in dem Fahrzeug enthaltenen oder mit dem Fahrzeug verbundenen Sachen erstrecken,

Also wenn in BW eine zur Fischereiaufsicht bestelte Person einem polizisten gleichgestellt ist (siehe Posting vorher) kann sie auch eine Sache durchsuchen.

Schönen Abend, ich mach jetzt Feierabend,

Jan


----------



## Janbr (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Dann haben wir ja schon 20 Euro.

Fehlen noch 70.-

Jetzt aber echt nen schönen "Feierabend"

Jan


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Sten Hagelvoll
> 
> Das stimmt so nicht. Die Durchsuchung der Wohnung ist deshalb nur mit richterlichem Beschluss möglich, da die Wohnung verfassungsrechtlich besonderen Schutz geniesst (Art. 13 Abs. 1 GG)
> 
> ...


..."es sich um ein Land,-Wasser-oder Luftfahrzeug handelt, in dem sich eine Person befindet, deren Identität festgestellt werden darf"
hat nichts damit zu tun das einfach Fahrzeuge durchsucht werden dürfen!


----------



## Frisco (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich bring mal das hier:

§ 293 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB)
Fischwilderei

Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts

1. fischt oder 
2. eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,

wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Eindeutig ne Straftat.

Sollte man mal nen Schwarzangler feststellen, ist man nach der StPO sogar berechtigt die Person (notfalls mit körperlicher Gewalt) fest zu nehmen (§ 127 StPO - Festnahme durch Jedermann).


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

könnt ihr alle nicht lesen? da steht doch eindeutig, daß du ihn festnehmen darfst, die identität aber muß durch die hinzugerufenen beamten geprüft werden! d. h.eindeutig, daß du ihn nicht kontrollieren darfst!!! und auch die festnahme nur, wenn er zu flüchten versucht. und auch nur, wenn eine straftat vorliegt. und wie willst du das in diesem fall feststellen, da du ja nicht kontrollieren darfst?


----------



## aalbomber (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Rocardoso spin
  oh dann sorry hab ich dich falsch verstanden bin ihn keinen verein habe meine karte immer so gekauft


----------



## Schweriner (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn der Schwarzangler nur im Besitz eines Fischereischeins mit gültiger Abgabemarke ist? Also die Gewässerkarte nicht hat... was erwartet ihn da?


----------



## chivas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

das, was einen fischwilderer nun mal erwartet... 

und zu dem "festnahmerecht für jedermann" - haltet euch mal lieber an ernies ausführungen - auch wenn das juristisch doch relativ strittig ist, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## aalbomber (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Schweriner schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn der Schwarzangler nur im Besitz eines Fischereischeins mit gültiger Abgabemarke ist? Also die Gewässerkarte nicht hat... was erwartet ihn da?





also zuerst wirst festgenommen und verbrügelt dann kommst ihn einen dunklen keller und wirst ausgepeitscht danach hackt man dir die hände ab das du nie wieder ne rute in die hand nehmen kannst dann wird dir noch ((((FISCHWILDERER))))) auf die stirn tätowiert dann brechen sie dir noch die beine das die nächsten wochen nicht an see fahren kannst dann kommst noch für 20 jahre in den knast 

jetzt ma im ernst ich kenne viele angler alte junge 99.99% von denn ist es egal ob einer einen schein/karte hatt os lange sie die regeln am gewässer befolgen
die meisten leute die sowas stört oder polizei rufen oder was auch immer sind die neider zähl jetzt ma pa gründe auf warum ein karten angler einen angeblichen schwarzangler meldet

1 grund er sitzt an dem stammplatz

2 grund er fängt mehr 

3 grund er fängt einen größeren fisch

4 grund er verrät seine tricks nicht warum er grade mehr fängt oder größere

5 grund einfache bosheit 

also was sagt uns das zu 90% ist es einfach nur der pure neid und potenzielles machtgehabe jooo mein haus mein auto mein frau mein angelschein 

last die leute doch angeln besonders jungendliche lieber sollen die am see sitzen und die peitsche ins wasser halten als das sie in dem moment wo du am see sitzt und angelst dein auto aufknacken oder in dein haus einbrechen oder nich schlimmere sachen machen wie schon geschrieben habe mir die lätzten 16 jahre immer meine marke und karte gekauft aber dieses jahr geht es nicht und trotzdem werde ich ab und zu mal losgehen 

aber gibt ja auch ein pa hir die mich verstehen und thx werden das schaffen meine frau ist stark und besiegt diesen scheiß blutkrebs#q#q#q#q


----------



## hasenzahn (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Schweriner schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn der Schwarzangler nur im Besitz eines Fischereischeins mit gültiger Abgabemarke ist? Also die Gewässerkarte nicht hat... was erwartet ihn da?


Dann ist das Fischwilderei und eine Straftat. Denn die Fischereiabgabe Marke kasiert der Staat. Den Berechtigungsschein zum Angeln erwirbst du vom Fischereiberechtigtem(Verein, Fischer, Kommune). Wenn du also ohne die Erlaubnis des Fischereiberechtigten angeln gehst ist das Diebstahl, Straftat, Staatsanwalt, vorbestraft, Gulak, Sibirien und aus die Maus. Gehst du mit Erlaubnisschein und ohne Fischereischein angeln ist das .........?????? Eine Ordnungswiedirgkeit, kostet zwischen 20 und 40 Euro, weil du ja keinem etwas weggenommen hast oder wolltest, sondern nur für das Angeln keine staatliche Genehmigung hattes. 

So, ich verabschiede mich an dieser Stelle aus diesem Trööt, gibt ein paar Leute mit guten Fragen und guten Antworten und wie immer ein paar Unbelehrbare. |wavey:|wavey:
:vik::vik::qMacht et jut, ej, ick jeh jetz ant Wasser Barsche kitzeln. :q:q:q


----------



## chivas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



aalbomber schrieb:


> 1 grund er sitzt an dem stammplatz
> 
> 2 grund er fängt mehr
> 
> ...



du hast 6. vergessen: er geht freiwillig, weil an dem gewässer nur ohne erlaubnis geangelt wird und deswegen kein geld (oder nix knete, wenn du das besser verstehst) für neuen besatz da ist.

das hat nichts mit bosheit, neid oder ähnlichem zu tun. prinzipiell gehts auch um fairness... stell dir mal vor, es würde jeder so machen.

dir persönlich und deiner frau wünsche ich natürlich alles, alles gute!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

mit fischereischein aber ohne gewässererlaubnis kann ich mir vorstellen, daß das sogar als strafverschärfend gewertet werden könnte, denn da man es ja von der prüfung her wissen muß, kann die fehlende erlaubnis als vorsatz angesehen werden


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Schweriner schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn der Schwarzangler nur im Besitz eines Fischereischeins mit gültiger Abgabemarke ist? Also die Gewässerkarte nicht hat... was erwartet ihn da?



wenn ich earny richtig verstanden hab ist 
*ohne*


fischereischein >> ordnungswidrigkeit
erlaubnisschein >> straftat (diebstahl)
(herr 'doktor', übernehmen sie...)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Zündstoff?


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn ich earny richtig verstanden hab ist
> *ohne*
> 
> 
> ...



Fast:q

Ohne Fischereischein kein Erlaubnisschein. Eine Owi ist, den Schein zwar zu besitzen, aber beim angeln nicht am Wasser mit sich zu führen.

Ohne Erlaubnisschein zu fischen ist entweder Diebstahl ( geschlossene Gewässer, da die Fische dort einen Besitzer haben ) oder Wilderei ( in offenen Gewässern, da die Fische dort herrenlos sind ). Beides sind Straftaten.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@Ralle:

Richtig!

Und wenn man beide Scheine hat und nur nicht bei sich führt, lassen sowohl Kontrolleure, als auch die Behörden oft Gnade vor Recht ergehen, wenn man beide Papiere nachträglich noch vorlegt und etwas dazu schreibt oder erzählt!

Der (u.U.) versuchte Fischdiebstahl, oder die Fischwilderei - je nach Gewässer, wird allerdings immer bestraft, wenn er festgestellt wurde!

Bei Ersttätern kann man in NRW auf eine Einstellung des Verfahrens nach § 153a StPO hoffen, wobei dann gegen Zahlung von ca. 500 € -1500 € das Verfahren oft eingestellt wird!

ALLERDINGS sollte man als Inhaber des Fischereischeines einen Punkt nicht außer Acht lassen:

Bei Verstößen gegen das Fischereigesetz und / oder das Tierschutzgesetz *kann* man eine Sperre bekommen, oder den Schein sogar ganz verlieren!

....insofern kann es einen Scheininhaber wirklich härter treffen, als jemand, der immer komplett ohne alles angelt!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fast:q
> 
> Ohne Fischereischein kein Erlaubnisschein. Eine Owi ist, den Schein zwar zu besitzen, aber beim angeln nicht am Wasser mit sich zu führen.



Noch ein Nachtrag, weil es garantiert sonst angemerkt wird.

In einem Forellenpuff besteht in den meissten BL ebenfalls Fischereischeinpflicht. Bekommt man vom Besitzer aber eine Erlaubnis, ohne einen Fischereischein zu besitzen ( soll ja nicht selten sein ) so handelt es sich auch " nur " um eine Owi.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag, weil es garantiert sonst angemerkt wird.
> 
> In einem Forellenpuff besteht in den meissten BL ebenfalls Fischereischeinpflicht. Bekommt man vom Besitzer aber eine Erlaubnis, ohne einen Fischereischein zu besitzen ( soll ja nicht selten sein ) so handelt es sich auch " nur " um eine Owi.


 

...schwieriges Thema Ralle!

Denn eine "Erlaubnis" ist etwas Ausdrückliches!

Die meisten Puffs in NRW weisen in ihren AGB´s oder "Angelregeln" schriftlich vor Ort und auf ihrer Homepage darauf hin, dass jeder einen Fischereischein benötigt, um dort zu angeln!

Der Angler selbst wird nicht mehr ausdrücklich gefragt oder nochmal darauf hingewiesen oder kontrolliert und im Zweifel kann der Betreiber (wenn denn mal kontrolliert wird!) sich reinwaschen, über den bereits erfolgten Hinweis!(wobei nach der Rechtsprechung schon "die Möglichkeit zur Kenntnisnahme" ausreicht, damit AGB´s Vertragsbestandteil werden - somit gibt jeder, der sich dort zum Angeln einfindet, gegenüber dem Betreiber zu verstehen, ER HABE EINEN SCHEIN, ohne dies ausdrücklich gesagt zu haben!).

Ein Betreiber wird sich hüten, jemand wissentlich ohne Angelschein das Angeln ausdrücklich zu erlauben, da man auch ihm dann u.U. an den Karren fahren könnte!

Rechtlich ist der vorherige Hinweis nur über AGB etc. in Ordnung und der Betreiber darf sich anschließend darauf verlassen, dass jeder der bei ihm angelt auch einen Schein hat und ist damit selbst rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite!

Natürlich wird nur aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht nach dem Schein gefragt, aber so funktioniert das Konstrukt in NRW!

...denn die meisten Betreiber waren schon oft Opfer von Anzeigen durch PETA und ähnliche Feinde des Angelns!

Ernie


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Unglaublich, was das hier (mal wieder) für Ausmaße annimmt...
Letztlich ist es doch so, dass es Regeln gibt, an die man sich halten sollte. Und das gilt m.E. nicht nur für gesetzlich festgeschriebenes Regelwerk, sondern für das Leben an sich und das Miteinander innerhalb einer zivilisierten Gesellschaft. 
Unterm Strich bleibt der Anstand, den man hat oder eben nicht.
Und mir sagt mein Anstand: Ein Fischereischein und ein Erlaubnisschein wird zur Ausübung meines Hobbys benötigt. Also absolviere ich die Prüfung (egal, wie "anspruchsvoll" die sein mag) und erwerbe den Erlaubnisschein (der nach meiner Meinung im Verhältnis zur Gültigkeitsdauer erschwinglich ist).
Ich lasse mich jedenfalls gerne kontrollieren, weil ich mit reinem Gewissen am Wasser sein kann und wenn ich es für nötig halte einen Angler, der sich in meinen Augen nicht korrekt verhält, nach seinen Papieren zu fragen, dann tue ich das auch.
Dieses "Revoluzzergequatsche" von einigen hier geht mir jedenfalls gehörig auf die Nüsse...


----------



## Yoshi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich jedenfalls gerne kontrollieren, weil ich mit reinem Gewissen am Wasser sein kann und wenn ich es für nötig halte einen Angler, der sich in meinen Augen nicht korrekt verhält, nach seinen Papieren zu fragen, dann tue ich das auch.
> Dieses "Revoluzzergequatsche" von einigen hier geht mir jedenfalls gehörig auf die Nüsse...



Genau so ist es ! |good:


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich bin selbst auch für MEHR Kontrollen und lasse mich ebenfalls gerne kontrollieren!

Aber wenn mich einer kontrolliert, dann hat er sich zunächst mal unaufgefordert als Kontrolleur auszuweisen - das lernt man auch als Erstes, wenn man zum Kontrolleur bestellt wird!

Also - Kontrollen?: *Ja Bitte!*

Aber *nur* von den dazu legitimierten & qualifizierten Personen!

Ernie


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst auch für MEHR Kontrollen und lasse mich ebenfalls gerne kontrollieren!
> 
> Aber wenn mich einer kontrolliert, dann hat er sich zunächst mal unaufgefordert als Kontrolleur auszuweisen - das lernt man auch als Erstes, wenn man zum Kontrolleur bestellt wird!
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch albern, Ernie ( und nicht böse gemeint #h) :

Wenn *Du *am Wasser bist und stellst fest, dass sich jemand nicht so verhält, wie *Du *das als Angler - gemessen an *Deinen* Werten - für richtig erachtest, dann lässt Du denjenigen gewähren ???

Ich als Angler und Naturfreund mit Interesse an Nachhaltigkeit für unsere Gewässer fühle mich durchaus (und gerade deshalb) legimiert und qualifiziert, diese infrage kommenden Personen mit der Frage nach der Angelerlaubnis zumindest zu erschrecken (und vielleicht zukünfig abzuschrecken). 
Dazu brauche ich keine Uniform und keinen Ausweis, sondern lediglich ein wenig Courage und Gespür für die Situation.
*Du*, als "vernünftiger" Angler (wenn Du verstehst...), wirst sicherlich nicht so häufig kontrolliert, dass das in Stress für Dich ausartet. 
Also bedenke einfach mal, dass es Leuten wie mir - ob in Deinen Augen legitimiert,qualifiziert und entsprechend uniformiert (?) oder nicht - einfach um die Sache geht und nicht immer mit Schikanegedanken verbunden ist.


----------



## antonio (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@ supercars

deine meinung ist ja verständlich aber nicht praxistauglich.
wenn jeder kontrollieren dürfte, ruft dies grade die "möchtegernkontrolleure" usw. auf den plan.
und dies will bestimmt keiner.
also kontroollen ja und auch mehr als bisher,aber wie schon gesagt von kontrolleuren,die ihr handwerk verstehen.

antonio


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@ antonio:

Glaub mir, in meiner Praxis ist das tauglich...:g:

Ich will das jetzt nicht unnötig dramatisieren, dennoch als Beispiel:

Wenn Du siehst, wie ein alter Mensch von Jugendlichen bedrängt wird, dann läßt Du diese Idioten gewähren, guckst zu und wartest darauf, dass sich "Verantwortliche" darum kümmern...???

Ist ein gewagter Vergleich und sicherlich überspitzt, ich weiß...

Aber an fehlender Zivilcourage liegt es u.a. auch, dass unsere Gesellschaft verroht und das ist irgendwie auch ein bißchen auf die hier geführten Diskussionsinhalte übertragbar.

Du solltest als verantwortungsvoller Angler dankbar sein, dass es Leute gibt, die ein wenig mehr versuchen, als kopfschüttelnd zu resignieren.

Dennoch weiß ich, was Du meinst, wenn Du von "Möchtegernkontrolleuren" sprichst...


----------



## antonio (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> @ antonio:
> 
> Glaub mir, in meiner Praxis ist das tauglich...:g:
> 
> ...



das meinte ich auch nicht.
klar kann man auch ohne marke gegen mißstände einschreiten.
aber das hat nichts mit kontrollieren zu tun.
und es ist auch gut so, daß nicht jeder "hanswurst" ne kontrolle machen darf.
fragen darf mich auch jeder aber ob ich jedem meine papiere usw. zeige ist meine sache
und wenn derjenige meint ich habe keine berechtigung oder ähnliches, dann muß er jemanden holen, der dafür zuständig ist.


antonio|wavey:


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



antonio schrieb:


> klar kann man auch ohne marke gegen mißstände einschreiten.


 
Wenn Du jetzt noch das "kann" durch ein "muß" ersetzen würdest, dann wären wir beide uns nahezu einig.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Also - es gilt strikt zu trennen und zu unterscheiden!

Wenn ich jemand sehe, der sich am Wasser offensichtlich "daneben" benimmt, dann spreche ich ihn natürlich an - weise ihn ggf. auf seine Fehler hin, aber solange ich kein Kontrolleur am betr. Gewässer bin, kontrolliere ich ihn nicht!

Das ist ein Unterschied!

Wenn dieser jemand es dann nicht einsieht, dann rufe ich entweder einen Kontrolleur dazu, oder auch die Polizei, je nachdem um was für Verstöße es geht!

Also - ich sehe nicht weg, sondern gehe den dafür vorgesehenen Weg!

Zu einer Kontrolle bin ich z.B. am Rhein nicht befugt und ich werde mich hüten, selber eine durchzuführen, solange ich (noch) nicht offiziell als Kontrolleur bestellt bin!

Allerdings habe ich mir schon die Papiere von Leuten zeigen lassen, die mich zuvor nach Angelzubehör gefragt haben und mir etwas zu "laienhaft" vorkamen, da ich keine Lust hatte, durch "Tackle-Support" dem Schwarzangeln Vorschub zu leisten - danach wurde ich nur noch beschimpft und derjenige hat dann schnell das Weite gesucht!

So kann man auch Probleme lösen!

Das war allerdings meinerseits keine "Kontrolle" oder gar eine Amtsanmaßung, sondern ich habe das freiwillige Vorzeigen seiner Papiere quasi zur Bedingung dafür gemacht, dass ich einem mir fremden Angler Haken und Wirbel aus meinem Bestand geben sollte!

;O)

Das ist ist etwas anderes!

An Zivilcourage mangelt es mir sicher nicht, aber ich kenne die Grenzen meines rechtlichen "Dürfens" als Angler und Bürger halt aus beruflichen Gründen ziemlich genau und halte mich an diese Grenzen, OHNE dabei wegzusehen!

Ernie

PS:

Wer mich kontrolliert, ohne sich dabei als Kontrolleur ausweisen zu können, bekommt zunächst ein müdes Lächeln mit der Aufforderung unauffällig weiter zu gehen!

Wenn er es, ohne sich ausweisen zu können, weiter versucht, dann halte ich ihm einen kurzen einprägsamen juristischen Vortrag und wiederhole anschließend meine freundliche Aufforderung, sich zu entfernen!

...was danach von mir kommt geschieht in Notwehr und der Betreffende ist anschließend nass! *natürlich nur Spaß - aber ich habe da schon eine Schmerzgrenze*

E.


----------



## daci7 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

ich finds auch richtig und wichtig zivilcourage zu zeigen und leute die offensichtlich mist bauen, weil sie es vielleicht nicht anders wollen oder aber nicht besser wissen, eines besseren zu belehren.
allerdings ist das kein kontrollieren 

ich würd mich auch ordentlich aufregen wenn ich durch die stadt laufe und plötzlich irgendwer mich nach ausweis fragt oder ich einfach mal von nicht befugten leuten im auto nach ausweis und papieren gefragt werden. das ist einfach nicht deren recht, ganausowenig wie ich das recht habe andere angler dazu zu zwingen sich vor mir auszuweisen. 

und wenn ich sehe das sich jemand am wasser daneben benimmt, kriegt er von mir in keiner art und weise unterstützung (bzw köder, wirbel, haken, wasweißich), sondern erstmal was zu hören. vollkommen egal ob derjenige nen schein oder nicht hat :q

grüße, david


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Ist doch albern, Ernie ( und nicht böse gemeint #h) :
> 
> Wenn *Du *am Wasser bist und stellst fest, dass sich jemand nicht so verhält, wie *Du *das als Angler - gemessen an *Deinen* Werten - für richtig erachtest, dann lässt Du denjenigen gewähren ???
> 
> ...


 
PS:

MEINE WERTE interessieren da nicht!

Es geht um geltende Regeln und nichts anderes - die Antwort steht oben in meinem Post!

Wenn es Dir so wichtig ist und es Dir um die Sache geht, dann werde ehrenamtlicher Kontrolleur und bring´ Dich ein!

E


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Männer, das ist doch jetzt Haarspalterei !!!

Jetzt reitet doch nicht darauf rum, dass nur Kontrolleure kontrollieren dürfen...#d

Das ich rechtlich gesehen keine Kontrolle durchführen darf, ist mir durchaus bewußt und deshalb mache ich das natürlich auch nicht. Das wäre Amtsanmaßung.

In Gottes Namen - dann provoziere ich halt die (leicht) zu identifizierenden schwarzen Schafe mit der Frage nach der Erlaubnis zum Befischen des Gewässers und wenn die mir blöd kommen, dann hilft mir mein angeborener, böser Blick |evil:
Zumindest bis jetzt...

Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, vermeidlich "vernünftige" Angler wie Ernie, daci, antonio oder wen auch sonst hier darauf anzusprechen, sondern handele nach Offensichtlichkeiten - so wie ihr es doch offenbar auch tun würdet.

Ihr wißt doch selbst ganz genau, wie die Brüder sich zu erkennen geben, die ich meine...


----------



## padotcom (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wer mich kontrolliert, ohne sich dabei als Kontrolleur ausweisen zu können, bekommt zunächst ein müdes Lächeln mit der Aufforderung unauffällig weiter zu gehen!
> 
> Wenn er es, ohne sich ausweisen zu können, weiter versucht, dann halte ich ihm einen kurzen einprägsamen juristischen Vortrag und wiederhole anschließend meine freundliche Aufforderung, sich zu entfernen!
> 
> ...


 
Genau so siehts aus.  |good:

Dieses ständige Anmaßen andere kontrollieren zu müssen. Furchtbar. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten. Und wenn sich jemand absolut daneben benimmt wird die dafür zuständige und bezahlte Behörde gerufen. 
Endlich seinen Angelschein zu machen, überredet ihr damit nämlich niemanden. Und ist eine ganz schlechte Werbung für Angler.

Nur meine Meinung

mfg
Peter


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



padotcom schrieb:


> Dieses ständige Anmaßen andere kontrollieren zu müssen. Furchtbar. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten. Und wenn sich jemand absolut daneben benimmt wird die dafür zuständige und bezahlte Behörde gerufen.
> Endlich seinen Angelschein zu machen, überredet ihr damit nämlich niemanden. Und ist eine ganz schlechte Werbung für Angler.
> 
> Nur meine Meinung
> ...


 
1. Verstehe ich nicht, was das mit Werbung für Angler und mit Anmaßung zu tun hat.

2. Danke für Deine Meinung und jetzt zurück in die Herde...


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@ Supercars69:

Mach´ es doch einfach so, wie Du es für richtig hältst!

So machen wir es bei uns auch!

*grins*

Kein Grund zur Beuunruhigung, solange Du es nicht bei mir hier in Köln versuchst!

*grins*

E.

PS:

Sich an Regeln und Gesetze zu halten ist *KEIN* sicheres Indiz für das Fehlen von Zivilcourage - Regeln und Gesetze nach eigenem Ermessen *zu brechen ist kein Indiz für das Vorhandensein dergleichen*!

E.


----------



## torino (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich finde dann weiss er wenigstens das er da gar nicht mehr dort schwarz angeln braucht !


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Naja - aber ich bin anscheinend nicht so ein Genie wie ihr es seid!

Denn ich erkenne einen Schwarzangler NICHT auf den ersten Blick!

UND ich halte es für gefährlich & bedenklich, wenn "SELBSTERNANNTE" Sheriffs meinen, ihr Gewässer sauber halten zu müssen!

Eine eigentlich gute Absicht rechtfertigt dies noch lange nicht!

Ich bin ja auch ein Kontroll-Freund - aber bitte nicht Kontrollen von irgendwelchen, die meinen mal was Wichtiges leisten zu müssen, sondern nur von Leuten, die sich haben bestellen lassen, um dann mal etwas Wichtiges leisten zu DÜRFEN & zu KÖNNEN!


*Nebenbei meine Hochachtung für jeden ehrenamtlichen Kontrolleur, der seine Freizeit opfert, sich entsprechend SCHULEN läßt und manchmal auch seine Gesundheit gefährdet, um den Schwarzanglern das Leben schwer zu machen!*

E.


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Supercars69:
> 
> Mach´ es doch einfach so, wie Du es für richtig hältst!
> 
> ...


 
Hab ja jetzt verstanden, dass Du ein ganz harter Hund bist...


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



torino schrieb:


> Ich finde dann weiss er wenigstens das er da gar nicht mehr dort schwarz angeln braucht !


 
Danke, wenigstens Du verstehst meine Absichten !!!:m


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Hab ja jetzt verstanden, dass Du ein ganz harter Hund bist...


 
Ich glaube lediglich, dass Du bedeutend klüger bist, *nachdem* Du versucht hast, mich mal zu kontrollieren!

Ob ich Dir negativ oder positiv auffalle ist mir dabei ziemlich schnuppe, denn wenn Du mich - egal warum - "kontrollieren" würdest, dann würde ich nicht mehr aufhören, mich über Dich zu amüsieren, *ES SEI DENN*, Du zeigst mir vorher Papiere, die Dich als Kontrolleur ausweisen!

;O)

E.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ich kann es nur noch mal sagen, wenn irgend so ein wichtigtuerischer Honk auf mich zu kommt und meint mich kontrollieren zu wollen, weil ihm meine Kleidung oder die Marke meiner Angelrute oder er Zweifel hat das ich einen Totschläger dabei habe, dann bekommt er von mir nichts zu sehen außer meinen Mittelfinger.

Wenn er dann noch meint, mich in irgendeiner Art und Weise festhalten zu wollen, weil meine Weigerung mich schwerst verdächtig macht, dann rufe ich die Polizei. Wenn die dann da sind, dann weise ich mich auch gerne aus.

Das Fischwilderei eine üble Sache ist, das man manchen Übeltäter meint schon am Aussehen, Dialekt oder Schnapsfahne zu erkennen, das mag ja sein, aber das erlaubt niemanden mich in meiner Freiheit einzuschränken, außer denen, die das von Amts wegen dürfen.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur noch mal sagen, wenn irgend so ein wichtigtuerischer Honk auf mich zu kommt und meint mich kontrollieren zu wollen, weil ihm meine Kleidung oder die Marke meiner Angelrute oder er Zweifel hat das ich einen Totschläger dabei habe, dann bekommt er von mir nichts zu sehen außer meinen Mittelfinger.
> 
> Wenn er dann noch meint, mich in irgendeiner Art und Weise festhalten zu wollen, weil meine Weigerung mich schwerst verdächtig macht, dann rufe ich die Polizei. Wenn die dann da sind, dann weise ich mich auch gerne aus.
> 
> Das Fischwilderei eine üble Sache ist, das man manchen Übeltäter meint schon am Aussehen, Dialekt oder Schnapsfahne zu erkennen, das mag ja sein, aber das erlaubt niemanden mich in meiner Freiheit einzuschränken, außer denen, die das von Amts wegen dürfen.


 
RISCHTISCH!

Das versuche ich supercars auch gerade klar zu machen !

Und ich halte es für hochgradig gefährlich, wenn jemand meint, einen Schwarzangler an Äußerlichkeiten erkennen zu können!

1. zeugt das von vielen bösen Vorurteilen

2. kenne ich eine Menge ulkig aussehender & merkwürdig angelnder Scheininhaber, die Supercars bestimmt auch alle direkt "kontrollieren" würde

;O)

3. gibt es auch für ihn die Möglichkeit etwas zu bewirken, wenn er sich als Fischereiaufseher bewirbt, entsprechend schulen läßt und dann ganz offiziell das tun darf, von dem er anscheinend meint es tun zu müssen!(kann allerdings sein, dass man dafür ein einwandfreies polizeiliches Führungszeugnis vorlegen muß - ansonsten kann es wohl jedermann als volljähriger geprüfter Angler machen!).


Ernie


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich glaube lediglich, dass Du bedeutend Klüger bist, *nachdem* Du versucht hast, mich mal zu kontrollieren!
> 
> Ob ich Dir negativ oder positiv auffalle ist mir dabei ziemlich schnuppe, denn wenn Du mich - egal warum - "kontrollieren" würdest, dann würde ich nicht mehr aufhören, mich über Dich zu amüsieren, ES SEI DENN, Du zeigst mir vorher Papiere, die Dich als Kontrolleur ausweisen!
> 
> ...


 
Warum kriege ich langsam den Eindruck, dass Du offensichtlich nicht in der Lage bist, etwas längere Beiträge sinnvoll zu analysieren und zu verstehen. Also versuch´s noch mal gaaaanz langsam oder lass es Dir erklären.

Deine versteckten Drohungen kannst Du Dir jedenfalls sonst wohin schieben. 
Von angstvollem Zittern bin ich definitiv weit entfernt.:g

Wenn Du weißt, wie man sich ordentlich am Wasser verhält, wären wir jedenfalls näher an einem gemeinsamen Kölsch als an diesem, sich hier anbahnenden Imponiergehabe.

Bleib ganz locker, Mann.


----------



## chivas (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich glaube lediglich, dass Du bedeutend klüger bist, *nachdem* Du versucht hast, mich mal zu kontrollieren!





Supercars69 schrieb:


> Deine versteckten Drohungen kannst Du Dir jedenfalls sonst wohin schieben.



ein juristischer grundkurs ist doch keine drohung 

naja, ein paar "kontrollversuche" können ja wirklich nix schaden - ernie, wenn du deinen "schein" hast, sag bescheid, dann komm ich mal an den rhein angeln #h


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Warum kriege ich langsam den Eindruck, dass Du offensichtlich nicht in der Lage bist, etwas längere Beiträge sinnvoll zu analysieren und zu verstehen. Also versuch´s noch mal gaaaanz langsam oder lass es Dir erklären.
> 
> Deine versteckten Drohungen kannst Du Dir jedenfalls sonst wohin schieben.
> Von angstvollem Zittern bin ich definitiv weit entfernt.:g
> ...


 
Da ist keine versteckte Drohung drin - eher ein Angebot, Dir die Problematik und die Rechtslage mal ausführlich zu erklären, da dort offenbar akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht!

Einig sind wir uns, wenn wir beide (mehr) Kontrollen fordern & wünschen!

Das wir beide "ordentliche" Angler sind denke ich auch, aber gerade als ordentlicher Angler hält´ man sich an die Regeln, die aus gutem Grunde besagen, dass zu Kontrollen nur berechtigt ist, wer ´ne Marke, oder zumindest (je nach Gewässer) eine Legitimation des entsprechenden Vereins vorweisen kann!

Sonst niemand!

Auch sind wir uns einig, dass man bei offensichtlichem Fehlverhalten auch mal Leute ansprechen und ggf. belehren sollte,

jedoch gibt es *keinen* Verstoß, der Dich oder mich zu einer *Kontrolle* berechtigt!

Nicht mehr - nicht weniger!

E.


----------



## padotcom (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Warum kriege ich langsam den Eindruck, dass Du offensichtlich nicht in der Lage bist, etwas längere Beiträge sinnvoll zu analysieren und zu verstehen. Also versuch´s noch mal gaaaanz langsam oder lass es Dir erklären.
> 
> Deine versteckten Drohungen kannst Du Dir jedenfalls sonst wohin schieben.
> Von angstvollem Zittern bin ich definitiv weit entfernt.:g
> ...


 
Genau, und mich kannste dann, wenn du dann noch kannst, auch gleich kontrollieren. Wenn dir da so viel dran liegt.
Jetzt aber schnell wieder in die Herde....blööööök...

Witzbold.

mfg
Peter


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Da ist keine versteckte Drohung drin - eher ein Angebot, Dir die Problematik und die Rechtslage mal ausführlich zu erklären, da dort offenbar akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht!
> 
> Wie gesagt, lies Dir nochmal langsam in meinen vorherigen Postings durch, wie bewußt ich mir der Rechtslage bin...
> 
> ...


 

Nicht mehr - nicht weniger.

Haben wir es jetzt?


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



padotcom schrieb:


> Genau, und mich kannste dann, wenn du dann noch kannst, auch gleich kontrollieren. Wenn dir da so viel dran liegt.
> Jetzt aber schnell wieder in die Herde....blööööök...
> 
> Witzbold.
> ...


 
Sorry, Peter, ich verstehe Dich schon wieder nicht...

Macht aber garnix....


----------



## antonio (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt noch das "kann" durch ein "muß" ersetzen würdest, dann wären wir beide uns nahezu einig.:m



müssen tu ich nicht nur wenn es die umstände erlauben.
es muß immer noch zumutbar sein und da es um irgendwelche regelverstöße beim angeln geht, werd ich den teufel tun meine gesundheit oder ähnliches aufs spiel zu setzen.
und das hat auch nix mit zivilcourage und dergleichen zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Wer mich kontrollieren will, muß kein Kontrolleur sein. Da setze ich andere Maßstäbe an, und auch für den Fall dass ich mal " kontrollieren " will/würde.

An einem " freien " Gewässer, wie z.B. dem Rheinstrom, bekommt niemand irgendeine Auskunft, der sich nicht vorher als zur Kontrolle berechtigt ausgewiesen hat. Punkt. 
Und niemals käme ich auf die Idee, dort irgendjemanden kontrollieren zu wollen. Wieso auch ? Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft ist dort der Fischereirechtinhaber und regelt den Erlaubnisscheinverkauf und hat auch in Ihrem eigenen Interesse die Durchführung von Kontrollen durch autorisierte Personen zu arrangieren. Tut sie das nicht, oder in nicht ausreichendem Maße, ist das alleine ihr Problem, nicht meins und nicht das irgendeines anderen Erlaubnisscheininhabers. " Geschädigt " durch Fehlverhalten anderer werde nicht ich und nicht die menschliche Gemeinschaft, es geht direkt auf die Kasse der RFG. Wenn diese also den " Schaden " durch Fehlverhalten als in keinem Verhältnis zu den Kosten für Flächendeckende Kontrollen ansieht ( was sicher auch stimmt ), wozu soll ich mir da einen Kopp machen. 

Ganz anders in Vereinsgewässern. Da lasse ich mich gerne von jedem Vereinsmitglied kontrollieren. Und da würde auch ich als Vereinsmitglied zumindest den Versuch einer Kontrolle unternehmen, so es stichhaltige Verdachtsmomente oder offensichtliche Regelverstöße gibt. Freundlich und mit dem Hínweis das eine ( möglicherweise juristisch berechtigte ) Weigerung einen Verdachtsmoment verstärkt, der dann durch das herbeirufen von Kontrollberechtigten bestätigt oder zerstreut wird. 
Denn an Vereinsgewässern wird jedes Vereinsmitglied direkt ( moralisch/monetär ) durch Fehlverhalten anderer geschädigt, resp. läuft Gefahr geschädigt zu werden.


----------



## Schweriner (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Zündstoff?



Was für eine Märchengeschichte |rolleyes


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

vlt. machen sich einige hier erst mal die mühe, sich durchzulesen, wie dieser tröt begann und wie man auf die derzeitige diskussion kam. was hat der "gegner" des te falsch gemacht? er trug keine angelkleidung, er hatte nen kind und nen "kampfhund" mit, er angelte mit lidl- angelzeug, er hatte nen abriß und das schlimmste- er sagte nicht offensichtlich "guten tag", nur daraus, denn andere umstände wurden nicht geschildert, wurde vom te gefolgert, daß es sich um einen "dreisten" schwarzangler und damit straftäter handeln würde! und deshalb wollte er kontrollieren. das ist ja lachhaft, da war nicht etwa die rede von leköfi, untermaß usw. demnächst pupe ich am wasser und irgend ein vollpfosten ruft die feuerwehr, weil ich ja giftgase freigesetzt haben könnte.


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

@ralle:

Ganz im Ernst: Danke für Deinen lichtbringenden Beitrag !


@antonio+rest der Beteiligten:

Ich weiß nicht, welcher Film bei Euch abläuft, wenn es darum geht, sich das Szenario vorzustellen, wenn man jemanden einen anderen versucht zu "kontrollieren" (wenn ich den Ausdruck nochmals bemühen darf).
Ich befürchte jedoch, wenn ich die Worte "Gesundheit auf´s Spiel setzen" lese, dass Euch da irgendwas aus dem Bereich Splatter-, Horror- oder Kriegsfilm vorschwebt.....
Ich weiß nicht, in welcher Welt Ihr lebt, aber hier laufen solche Dinge noch relativ gesittet ab und werden verbal geregelt.


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> demnächst pupe ich am wasser und irgend ein vollpfosten ruft die feuerwehr, weil ich ja giftgase freigesetzt haben könnte.


 
Was ißt Du denn für Zeug, dass Du sowas abläßt...


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> @ralle:
> 
> Ganz im Ernst: Danke für Deinen lichtbringenden Beitrag !
> 
> ...


 

Also - das mit dem "Gesundheit auf´s Spiel setzen" ist ein wörtliches Zitat von zwei alten und langjährigen offiziellen Kontrolleuren am Rhein, die mittlerweile keine Lust mehr haben, ihre Gesundheit zu riskieren, da schon mehrfach in den letzten Jahren massive Übergriffe auf Kontrolleure erfolgt sind, die öffentlich bestellt ihren "Job" machten und übelst vertrimmt wurden!

Das man als Kontrolleur öfters mal bei seinen Wagen verkratzt, oder mit Platten Reifen vorfindet ist leider auch an der Tagesordnung, wenn einen die "Pappenheimer" samt Fahrzeug erstmal kennen!

Es gibt ne Menge Kontrolleure, die aus diesem Grunde nicht mehr kontrollieren gehen, obwohl sie seit Jahren als Kontrolleur-Karteileichen mitgeschleppt werden und warum auch immer diese ihr Amt nicht niederlegen und dadurch Platz machen (evtl. ist das so ein "prestige-Ding für die Herren, aber wer nicht kontrolliert soll seine Marke abgeben!!!) ist mir schleierhaft!!!

Ich finde, diese sollten Platz machen, für jüngere & engagierte Leute, aber ich erlaube mir den Hinweis, dass für jeden, der diese Aufgabe wahrnimmt das Thema "Eigensicherung" zumindest im Großraum Köln mittlerweile ein ernstes THEMA geworden ist!

Auch alleine zu kontrollieren ist hier mittlerweile nicht mehr ratsam!

...und das ist nur ein Auszug dessen, was mir diese verdienten älteren Herren so aus ihrer Erfahrung mit auf den Weg gegeben haben, als ich um meine Bestellung ersuchte!

Also - nicht lustig das Ganze, aber ich denke es MUß mehr und konsequente Kontrollen geben!

Vielleicht werde ich auch ruhiger, wenn ich mal meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht habe, aber die Behörden sind recht lahm in Sachen Bestellung!

Ernie


----------



## fischklöten (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

:vik:Wenn man sieht was einigen dazu alles einfällt ,kauf ich mir niemals ein Pittbull oder Angelsachen von Lidel|kopfkrat:q

:mafrika -leopard hat recht lest mal den Anfang:m


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Der  TE   hat keine Kontrolle durchführen wollen !!

Her hat lediglich gesagt: 



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Ich "Zeig mir mal deine Angelschein"
> Er   "Warum? Hab ich im Auto, biste Kontrolleur oder was"
> Ich "Ne aber wie du rumläufts , angelst du schwarz"
> Er   "Ich darf hier Angeln, ich kenn auch den und den und die sind Kontrolleure hier!



Also eine Kontrolle kann ganz anders aussehen !!


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

worum geht es bei einer kontrolle? erst mal um das vorzeigen des angelscheines! und? das wollte er nicht? 
oder meinst du, er wollte ihn sehen, damit er mal sieht, wie so was aussieht?


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Klar !!

Ich bin auch nicht dafür das jeder Angler jetzt anfängt zu Kontrollieren.

Aber man kann sich auch hochziehen !!

Denn so schlimm ist es auch nicht wenn man mal einen  Fragt ob er Angelpapiere hat !!

Ich möchte kein Thread hier mit verfolgen falls einer mal bei Rot über die Ampel fährt !!

Das geht bestimmt dann hoch bis einer Lebenslänglich bekommt !!


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

sich aber nur, weil der andere ihm die papiere nicht gezeigt hat, hier öffentlich auszulassen, daß dieser ein "dreister schwarzangler " sei, das ist schlimm! stichworte wie verleumdung, falsche verdächtigung usw. im gegensatz dazu mal worte wie verhältnismäßigkeit, aufklärung, kommunikation genannt. 
kleines beispiel: letztes jahr auf der prerower seebrücke. viele angler reagieren mufflig auf fragen der touris. meine kumpels und ich scherzen mit ihnen, erklären ihnen einiges und auf die frage, ob sie auch mal angeln dürfen, erklären wir ihnen die angelegenheit angelschein und erlaubnis, auch die möglichkeit des tourischeines in meckpom. am abend im biergarten wurden wir freundlich begrüßt und gefragt, wo es den tourischein gibt und wie lange der fischereischein dauert. das ist z.b. kommunikation!


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> sich aber nur, weil der andere ihm die papiere nicht gezeigt hat, hier öffentlich auszulassen, daß dieser ein "dreister schwarzangler " sei, das ist schlimm! stichworte wie verleumdung, falsche verdächtigung usw.





Ja gut das mag sein !!

Aber der andere hätte ja auch sagen können hier ist mein Schein und gut ist !

Er hätte ihn ja auch nur von außen zeigen können  damit seine Daten nicht gelesen werden können.


Ich muss sagen das ich mal so ein fall auch fast hatte.

Ich habe mich als Aufseher vorgestellt, und als antwort kam:

Der Norbert war vor 1 Stunde hier und hat Kontrolliert!
Norbert hat gesagt das heute keine Kontrolle mehr ist.

Was sollte ich dazu sagen ?  Also so sieht dann mal die andere Seite aus !!



Also wie schon gesagt so schlimm finde ich das nicht !!


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

ich hab doch nichts gegen kontrolle durch kontrolleure, aber du wirst als bestellter kontrolleur ja wohl hoffentlich nicht hingehen und ohne hinweis auf deine kontrolleurstätigkeit einfach sagen: zeig mal deinen angelschein! ? du hast dich von vornherein als kontrolleur vorgestellt. es geht darum, daß nicht hinz und kunz diese aufgabe übernehmen sollten.


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich hab doch nichts gegen kontrolle durch kontrolleure, aber du wirst als bestellter kontrolleur ja wohl hoffentlich nicht hingehen und ohne hinweis auf deine kontrolleurstätigkeit einfach sagen: zeig mal deinen angelschein! ?





 Nein ist ganz klar ich stelle mich sofort mit Namen als Fischereiaufseher vor, so wurde es uns beigebracht !!

Ich wollte damit auch nur mal euch mitteilen was ein Aufseher so erleben kann. Ich habe auch mein Kontrolle durch geführt.

Ich will damit nur sagen das diese auftreten des so genannten S-Angler auch nicht gerade perfekt war.
Denn was soll solche aussage: Ich kenne den Aufseher usw.


Ich finde auch die Meinungen hier ganz gut, aber doch manchmal etwas übertrieben. im Bezug auf diesen Vorfall !!


----------



## Fischjaeger (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ja...ist schon viel Ungeziefer unterwegs. Und wenn man überlegt, was man alles aufbringen und bezahlen muss, um angeln zu dürfen, dann kommt schon mal die Galle hoch. Aber was das Gute ist...Angler haben immer große Messer dabei!


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

_mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie die "möchtegernkontrolleure" über die leute denken, die jahrein, jahraus nichts anderes zu tun haben, als ihre nachbarn zu beobachten und darüber buch führen, wer wann und wo mal falsch parkt und diese dann regelmäßig anzeigt. _
_und ne frage an brasse10: wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dir ein angler sagt, er habe seinen schein im auto, nach der beschreibung des te wird das ja wohl nicht 20 km weiter gestanden haben. ( das in bezug auf das wort verhältnismäßigkeit) ich denke gerade da dran, daß ich auf dem grundstück meiner eltern nie die brieftasche mit zum wasser nehme sondern diese immer ca. 75 m entfernt im wohnwagen oder im haus meiner eltern liegt._


----------



## Brasse10 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



			
				leopard_afrika;2587589
[I schrieb:
			
		

> und ne frage an brasse10: wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dir ein angler sagt, er habe seinen schein im auto, nach der beschreibung des te wird das ja wohl nicht 20 km weiter gestanden haben. ( das in bezug auf das wort verhältnismäßigkeit) ich denke gerade da dran, daß ich auf dem grundstück meiner eltern nie die brieftasche mit zum wasser nehme sondern diese immer ca. 75 m entfernt im wohnwagen oder im haus meiner eltern liegt.[/I]



Das kann ich dir ganz einfach beantworten !!

Ich sage natürlich das der Angler alles bei sich zuführen hat,
aber das es kein Problem sei.
1. Der Angler könnte mit mir zum Auto gehen.
2. Oder er geht und ich bleibe solange bei seinen Angel und pass auf.


Wie du schon sagt das Auto steht ja keine Kilometer weg in der Regel.


Es kam auch schon vor das ich ein Angler ohne Papiere angetroffen habe. er hatte aber sein Führerschein dabei, ich habe mir seine Daten Notiert und in 1 Woche zeit gegeben mir die Papiere vorzuzeigen oder zu Mailen .
Das sollte kein Problem sein oder ?

Ich sehe Meine Hautaufgabe darin die Wirklich Schwarzen Scharfe zu suchen und nicht meine Kollegen zu ärgern !!

Ich denke das sollte auch so sein !!


So ich bin jetzt erstmal für 1 Woche an der Ostsee


----------



## angel gott (11. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

warum den gleich die polizei holen was habt ihr davon den mann vor gericht zubringen ihr macht euch doch net strafbar wenn ihr nix sagt. der is warscheinlich eh so dumm das er dir kenen fisch weg schnapt.


:vik: PEACE


----------



## Brasse10 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



angel gott schrieb:


> warum den gleich die polizei holen was habt ihr davon den mann vor gericht zubringen ihr macht euch doch net strafbar wenn ihr nix sagt. der is warscheinlich eh so dumm das er dir kenen fisch weg schnapt.
> 
> 
> :vik: PEACE



Sagen wir es mal so:

Wenn es ein Schwarzangler war, dann sollte man auch nicht weg schauen !

Wir alle bezahlen Jährlich viel Gel für unsere Karten, da ist es wohl auch recht wenn das die anderen auch machen !!


----------



## BeatleB84 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Ich "Zeig mir mal deine Angelschein"
> Er   "Warum? Hab ich im Auto, biste Kontrolleur oder was"
> Ich "Ne aber wie du rumläufts , angelst du schwarz"
> Er   "Ich darf hier Angeln, ich kenn auch den und den und die sind Kontrolleure hier!
> ...




Ich kenne das Problem. Das selbe läuft bei meinen Ellis in Weißwasser (Sachsen) auch so. Nur sind es dann schwielichtige Personen aus Osteuropa, welche gebrochen deutsch sprechen.
Die lassen sich von niemandem kontrollieren. Im Gegenteil: Die gehen an unsere Waldseen,fangen alles auch während schonzeiten, missachten Mindestmaße und quatschen mich friedlichen angler dauernd zu, ob ich mal ne Kippe hätte, oder nen Haken oder sonst was. Irgednwann ist es mir dann zu doof und ich hau ab.
Im Sommer kann man dann meist beobachten, wie se in großen Gruppen an die Seen pilgern, schütten bis der Notarzt kommt und den Herren von der Aufsicht prügel androhen oder es auch machen.


----------



## Boendall (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ja gut das mag sein !!
> 
> Aber der andere hätte ja auch sagen können hier ist mein Schein und gut ist !
> 
> ...


 

Ich hab persönlich nichts gegen Kontrollen. ABER ich lasse mich nicht von jedem x-beliebigen Angler kontrollieren. Klar könnte ich dem Anderen meine Karte und die Erlaubnis zeigen, aber wozu???

Ich finde es auch recht interessant, das ihr in Deutschland Vereine habt die euch als Anglerkollegen zugestehen die anderen zu kontrollieren.

Bei uns in Österreich stehen auch einige seltsame Sachen auf gewissen Karten (Das Kontrollorgan darf das Auto durchsuchen usw.)
Gut der Fang ist ihm vorzuweisen, aber deshalb darf er noch lange nicht das Auto durchsuchen. Ich habe zwar noch nie erlebt, dass dieses Recht am dem einen Stausee eingefordert wurde, da die Kontrollettis (bis auf einem, der ein bisschen den Wichtigen raushängen lässt) ganz gemütliche Leute sind, mit denen man gern ein Schwätzchen hält. 2 Minuten Papiere zeigen und 30 min tratschen, wenns gerade passt, so solls sein#h

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Vereine einfach so über gültiges Recht hinwegsetzen können (Autodurchsuchen bei Gefahr in Verzug oder mit Durchsuchungsbefehl). Im steirischen Landesgesetz stteh, dass Konrollen nur von hierzu ausgebildeten und beeideten Kontrolleuren durchgeführt werden dürfen.

Im Gespräch (nicht während der Kontrolle) man oft das Gefühl hat, dass die Kontrolleure sehr genau wissen, wie weit sie gehen dürfen und vielleihct genau deshalb keine Autodurchsuchungen machen#c


----------



## Miss Pink (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Sorry-aber es gibt KEINE KAMPFHUNDE-Ich habe selbst einen Listenhund + Hundeführerschein.. Also bitte nicht alle Listenhunde als Kampfhunde Betiteln.. *Der Begriff bezeichnete ursprünglich keine bestimmte Hunderasse,*


*Ich weiss:Ist hier nicht das Thema-aber wenn ich soetwas lese-muss ich es einfach loswerden!" |kopfkrat*


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

|good:

Es gibt keine Kampfhunde, sondern nur dumme Menschen!
Aber leider wird das nicht viel ändern....Sollte man evtl. nen eigenen Thread für aufmachen. ;-)


----------



## Miss Pink (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Ja- M.a.n.u  da hast du Recht!"
Das ist ein Thema - wie ein Fass ohne Boden!"
Leider..
:c


----------



## Fishing Gerd (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Aber es hat auch Vorteile. Man hat keine nervigen Spaziergänger die nerven und Kontrollen auch nicht mehr 


Gerd


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Es gibt keine Kampfhunde, sondern nur dumme Menschen!
> Aber leider wird das nicht viel ändern....Sollte man evtl. nen eigenen Thread für aufmachen. ;-)



Wahre Worte gelassen niedergeschrieben. Ein unsägliches Thema, aufgepuscht durch sensationslüsterne Medienhetze, von nichtwissenden hysterieanfälligen Nichthundebesitzern gerne aufgegriffen und zuletzt von völlig überforderten Behörden zu einem ganz schrecklich danebengehenden Gesetz verarbeitet.

Bringt aber nix, das hier zu diskutieren. Gibt nur Zanke.

Besser hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=78

das läuft das noch nicht so richtig rund. Da wären neue Leute und Ideen gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Rocky71 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Einfach Lidl usw. sollten die Leute drauf hinweisen das man nen schein braucht!

Die Jungs sieht man ja auch öfzer an forellenteichen


----------



## hasenzahn (31. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

|uhoh:|uhoh: Seid ihr mit dem Thema immer noch nicht durch ??
Was für sensationelle Weisheiten sollen hier denn noch kommen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (31. August 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> |uhoh:|uhoh: Seid ihr mit dem Thema immer noch nicht durch ??
> Was für sensationelle Weisheiten sollen hier denn noch kommen ? |kopfkrat


vielleicht, dass schwarzanglerinnen die besseren sind?


----------



## Miss Pink (2. September 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

no comment |uhoh:


----------



## Günni22 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> vlt. machen sich einige hier erst mal die mühe, sich durchzulesen, wie dieser tröt begann und wie man auf die derzeitige diskussion kam. was hat der "gegner" des te falsch gemacht? er trug keine angelkleidung, er hatte nen kind und nen "kampfhund" mit, er angelte mit lidl- angelzeug, er hatte nen abriß und das schlimmste- er sagte nicht offensichtlich "guten tag", nur daraus, denn andere umstände wurden nicht geschildert, wurde vom te gefolgert, daß es sich um einen "dreisten" schwarzangler und damit straftäter handeln würde! und deshalb wollte er kontrollieren. das ist ja lachhaft, da war nicht etwa die rede von leköfi, untermaß usw. demnächst pupe ich am wasser und irgend ein vollpfosten ruft die feuerwehr, weil ich ja giftgase freigesetzt haben könnte.


 

Danke für diesen Beitrag.

..wenn mir einer sagen würde, "so wie du aussiehst, angelst du schwarz" fliegt der im hohen Bogen ins Wasser.

Beste Grüße

Günni


----------



## hasenzahn (3. September 2009)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

:vik:Ein ganzer Trööt voller Helden :vik:!!!!


----------



## Gondoschir (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> stell dir vor du sitzt an ner totalen müllhalde, das gewässer total verdreckt, mit dem fischbestand gehts auch den bach runter: und alles wegen diesen ver***ten schwarzfischern.



Aha...
Und sowas machen jetzt ausschließlich die Schwarzangler??? #q


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dreister Schwarzangler*

Auweia
Da holt glatt jemand einen Uralt-Thread aus dem Dornröschenschlaf, nur um mit Pauschalierungsplattitüden um sich zu werfen.

Wann werdet Ihr es endlich begreifen, dass für braun gefärbtes Geschwafel kein Platz im AB ist???


----------

